# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Էս կինոն անգի՛ր գիտեմ

## Հայկօ

Կան ֆիլմեր, որ բոլորս գոնե մեկ անգամ տեսել ենք: Կան օսկարակիր ֆիլմեր. լավն են, ոչինչ: Փառատոնային ֆիլմեր, արտհաուզ ֆիլմեր... Ֆիլմեր, որ IMDB-ի Top250-ում են և, անկասկած, գլուխգործոց են: Եվ կան ֆիլմեր, որ ոչ մի մրցանակի չեն արժանացել, ոչ մի ցուցակում տեղ չունեն, և սակայն՝ բոլորս անգիր, ծայրից-ծայր գիտենք: Դրանց սցենարի ամեն տողն ասացվածք է, երաժշտության ամեն նոտան՝ ժողովրդական ու սիրված: Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում արժանին մատուցել այդ լավագույն ֆիլմերին: Որպես օրինակ՝ նշեմ, ասենք, 3+2, Ոսկե ցլիկը կամ Կովկասի գերուհին: Շարունակե՛ք, խնդրում եմ: Я требую продолжение банкета! Թե չէ՝ ե՜ս, Փարսադանի տղա Մուրա՛դս, գամ հասնեմ ստե՜ղ, ու ինձ ասեն նյեեե՞տ:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Թեման ինձ համար խիստ ցավոտ է:

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.09.2013), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Սամվել

"Չբռնե՞մ Կատաղեմ"  :Dntknw:   :Jpit:

----------


## Mitre

Իհարկե  Ոսկե հորթը   և  Տասներկու աթոռը

----------


## Հայկօ

Թեման բացելու պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ (համոզված եմ, շատերի հետ է պատահել), ինչ-որ խոսակցության ժամանակ հանկարծ մի էնպիսի իրադրություն է ստեղծվում, որ ուղղակի չե՛ս կարող չասել «детям мороженное» կամ, ասենք, «Джексон оказался женшиной»... Ու էդ ասելուց հետո բոլորը բութ հայացքով քեզ են նայում, մտքում դիագնոզ են դնում ու անցնում առաջ: Ու դու չես հասկանում. ախր ո՞նց... Ախր «մարդիկ մա՛րդ են մեջ գցում, որ հետս խորհու՛րդ անեն, տո ա լա մեզո՛ն»:

----------


## Mitre

> "Չբռնե՞մ Կատաղեմ"


Я тебя один умеый вещ скажу - արի մի կատաղի

----------


## Lion

*- Զոսյա... Ես եկել եմ, Զոսյա, և հնարավոր չէ անտեսել այդ փաստը... Գիտեք ինչ, Զոսյա, յուրաքանչյուր մարդու, և նույնիսկ պարտիականի, ճնշում է 240 կիլոգրամանոց մթնոլորտային սյունը: Դուք դա նկատել եք?
- Ողբալի սիրահար...
- Այոոո, ես տիպիկ Եվգենի Օնեգինն եմ, նույն ինքը` ժառանգազուրկ ասպետ:
-Դուք ինչ ասպետ եք...
-Մի զայրացեք, Զոսիա, հաշվի առեք մթնոլորտային սյունը: Եվ երբեմն ինձ թվում է, թե այն ինձ ավելի ուժեղ է ճնշում, քան ուրիշներին: Ու դա Ձեր նկատմամբ սիրուց... և մեկ էլ երևի նրանից, որ պրոֆմիության անդամ չեմ...
- Եվ մեկ էլ նրանից, որ ավելի շատ եք ստում, քան ուրիշները:
- Դա սուտ չէէէ: Դա ֆիզիկայի օրենք է... Հասկացեք ինձ, Զոսյա, ես 33 տարեկան եմ և ինչ եմ ես արել? Ուսմունք չեմ ստեղծել, մեռած Պանիկովսկուն հարություն չեմ տվել և միայն Դուք...
- Դե, ահա և ճաշարանը, ես գնացի...
- Սպասեք, ես ել եմ գալիս: Կուտեմ մի որևէ հերթապահ բորշչ. գուցե մխիթարվեմ?
- Չէէէ, այնտեղ միայն ուսանողների համար է...
- Ոչինչ, այդ դեպքում հենց այնպես կնստեմ...*

----------


## Հայկօ

-Բա հիմա ի՞նչ ես անում:
 - Հենց այնպես, ֆինանսական գծով:
- Բանկու՞մ ես ծառայում:
- Ոչ ես չեմ ծառայում: Ես միլիոնատեր եմ:
- Քանի՞ միլիոն ունեք:
- Մեկ:
- Մի մեծ բան չէ:
- Քիչ է, քիչ է:
- Ինձ կհերիքի:

...

- Այդ ու՞ր փախան բոլորը...
- Իսկապես... Պետք է իմանալ...
- Ես կատա՛կ արի... Ես աշխատավոր եմ: Ես սիմֆոնիկ նվագախմբի դիրիժյոր եմ... Ես լեյտենանտ Շմիդտի որդի՛ն եմ: Իմ հայրը թուրքահպատա՛կ է: Հավատացե՛ք ինձ...
- Թողեք...



Տխուր է...

----------


## Lion

> *- Զոսյա... Ես եկել եմ, Զոսյա, և հնարավոր չէ անտեսել այդ փաստը... Գիտեք ինչ, Զոսյա, յուրաքանչյուր մարդու, և նույնիսկ պարտիականի, ճնշում է 240 կիլոգրամանոց մթնոլորտային սյունը: Դուք դա նկատել եք?
> - Ողբալի սիրահար...
> - Այոոո, ես տիպիկ Եվգենի Օնեգինն եմ, նույն ինքը` ժառանգազուրկ ասպետ:
> -Դուք ինչ ասպետ եք...
> -Մի զայրացեք, Զոսիա, հաշվի առեք մթնոլորտային սյունը: Եվ երբեմն ինձ թվում է, թե այն ինձ ավելի ուժեղ է ճնշում, քան ուրիշներին: Ու դա Ձեր նկատմամբ սիրուց... և մեկ էլ երևի նրանից, որ պրոֆմիության անդամ չեմ...
> - Եվ մեկ էլ նրանից, որ ավելի շատ եք ստում, քան ուրիշները:
> - Դա սուտ չէէէ: Դա ֆիզիկայի օրենք է... Հասկացեք ինձ, Զոսյա, ես 33 տարեկան եմ և ինչ եմ ես արել? Ուսմունք չեմ ստեղծել, մեռած Պանիկովսկուն հարություն չեմ տվել և միայն Դուք...
> - Դե, ահա և ճաշարանը, ես գնացի...
> - Սպասեք, ես ել եմ գալիս: Կուտեմ մի որևէ հերթապահ բորշչ. գուցե մխիթարվեմ?
> ...


*- Ծանոթացեք:
- Պերիկլես, Ֆեմիդի Պերիկլես:
- Բենդեր Զադունայսկի...
- Ախխխ... Դուք նաև Զադունայսկի եք?
- Այոոո... ինչպես և դուք միայն Սինիցկայա չեք, դատելով գուլպաներից...
- Այո: Ես Սինիցկայա-Ֆեմիդի եմ: 25 օր է, ինչ ամուսնացած ենք: Մեր արծաթե հարսանիքն է, կարելի է ասել...
- Դաաա... հըմ, գիտեք, այս նավաստիական բորշչի մեջ լող են տալիս խորտակված նավի բեկորներ: Իսկ... ինչ գծով եք դուք, այսպես ասած, մասնագիտանում?
- Ես երկաթուղային նկարիչների կոլեկտիվի ղեկավար եմ, ավարտել եմ գեղդասընթացներ:
- Կոլեկտիվի? Այդպես էլ գիտեի...: Դե լավ ես պետք է գնամ: Իմ խոսակցությամբ ես կխանգարեմ Ձեր ստամոքսահյութի արտադրությանը, որն այնքան անհրաժեշտ է առողջության համար...*

----------


## Հայկօ

*Քեռիս ինձ կրծքո՜վ է կերակրել...* Դե արի ու մի՛ ասա:  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> *Քեռիս ինձ կրծքո՜վ է կերակրել...* Դե արի ու մի՛ ասա:


* - Տարան աղջկան... տարան: Կոլետիվի ներկայացուցիչը տարավ աղջկան մենատնտես միլիոնատիրոջից... Ախխխխ... Այ թե Պողոս առաքյալ եմ դարձել: 7-րդ օրվա ադվենտիստ, մատիաց շան որդի, կախել է պետք այսպիսի Տալստոյականներին... Թոոոող, կկախվեմ...* 

 :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Պանիկո՛վսկի, աղջիկները սիրում են երկարոտն, գեղեցիկ և քաղաքականապես գրագետ մարդկանց...
- Ուտելիքը կուռք մի՛ դարձրեք, Շու՛րա...
- Գաղափարը՝ մեզնից, բենզինը՝ ձեզնից (էս իմ ամենասիրածն ա)
- Պանիկովսկի, Ձեզ հանձնարարված էր այսօր հանդիպել պաշտպանյալին և նրանից խնդրել մեկ միլիոն՝ ասածը համեմելով ապուշ ծիծաղով:

Բա կապույտ եզրագծով ափսե՜ն: Բա «Անտիլոպ-Գնու՜ն»: Ո՞ր մեկն ասես...

Թեման, կարծես թե, իր երկրպագուներին գտնում է... Սառույցը շարժվե՜ց, պարոնա՛յք երդվյալ ատենակալներ:

Հ.Գ. Բա որ հեսա «Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից»-ին անցնեմ... Բռնվե՛ք:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Մի հատ ՉՆԿԱՐՎԵ՞ՆՔ  :Cool: 
-Չեք ուզում, մի նկարվեք  :Dntknw: 
***
-Հավաքվում ենք վաղը, առավոտյան ժամը 8-ին: Ровно в двадцать нол нол...
***
-Աշո՞տ, էս ի՞նչ ես անում:  :Shok: 
-Չորանում եմ  :Angry2: 
-Բա որ քամին տանի՞  :Think: : Զա՛ռա...

----------


## Սերխիո

*Ձեր կեղտոտ ձեռքերով չկպնեք իմ մանկության բյուրեղապակյա երազանքին*

Հ.Գ.
կարծեմ  ճիշտ եմ հիշում

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*«Էս իմ ամենօրվա շորն ա»*

*«Ես 40 տարվա մանկավարժ եմ ,ու հասկացել եմ մի պարզ ճշմարտություն»*

_Երջանկության մեխանիկա_

*« Ծիծիկդ ուտեմ »* ՝Ջիգարխանյան

_Մենավոր ընկուզենի_

----------


## Աբելյան

-Водонос! Водонос! Твоя вода-дерьмо!

----------


## Սերխիո

*«Մենք պետքա  Իվանի պոչից բռնենք»*  :Jpit: 

_Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից_

----------

Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Empty`Tears

Հենց այս պահին հիշեցի մի կինո:  :Smile: 
*
"3+2"*  :Victory: 

Փաստորեն էլի սխալ եմ հասկացել թեման.. :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

-А ты?
-Вор он!
-Не смешно...
-Не смешно. Пошли!

----------


## Հայկօ

Շու՛րա, եթե Դուք վերջնականապես որոշել եք անցնել ֆրանսերենի, ապա խնդրում եմ ինձ անվանել ոչ թե «Մօսյո», այլ «սիտուայեն», որ նշանակում է քաղաքացի:

- Դուն էս կողմերում կռված մարդ ես, այս գետին անունն ի՞նչ է:
- Էս թազա գցած առու ա երևում (կյանքում օգտագործում եմ ցանկացած նոր ու անծանոթ բան բնութագրելիս, «թազա ասֆալտի» հետ զուգահեռ  :Jpit:  )

- Ուրեմն Երվանդը ոտանավոր ասելով, ջութակ-մութակ քոքելով պիտի գնա՜, իսկ ե՜ս, որ ԷՍ խելքի տե՛րն եմ, չէ՜՞:
...
- Բա ինձ չեն ասի՞՝ էս ու՛մ ես հետդ բերել  :Hands Up:

----------

Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## REAL_ist

"какоօой придурок"
Ужин с придурком շեդեվռ կինոյից :LOL:  :LOL:  մնացածը ցիտելու համար թեման չէր հերիքի :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Փաստորեն էլի սխալ եմ հասկացել թեման..


Անսալով Empty'Tears-ին՝ ներկայացնում եմ իմ անգիր իմացած կինոների նախնական ցանկը.

3+2
Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից
Ոսկե հորթը
12 աթոռ (2 սերիայանոցը)
Կովկասի գերուհին
Ադամանդե ձեռքը
Հաջողության ջենտլմենները
*Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը*
Օպերացիա Ы
Իվան Վասիլևիչը փոխում է մասնագիտությունը
...

Հետո կշարունակեմ: Մի խոսքով՝ շատ են: Կարելի է նույնիսկ երկխոսություն կազմակերպել՝ կազմված միայն ցիտատներից:

----------

Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## impression

"Չի կարող պատահել"

_Է՜խ, կոպիտ դար է, կոպիտ բարքեր, ռոմանտիզմ չկա..._

----------

Էլիզե (04.08.2010), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Ոսկե ցլիկը* մոռացա...

----------


## impression

Պինգ-պոնգ... պինգ-պոնգն էր պակաս  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Этот нехороший человек придаст нас при первой же опасности...  :Jpit: 
***
-Бабушка! Ты туда не ходи: ты сюда ходи. А то снег в башка попадет, совсем мертвый будешь!
***
-Белые снежинки
Кружатся с утра,
Выросли сугробы
Посреди двора...
***
-Сидит?
-Кто?
-Ну, мужчина...
-Ой деревня, а! Ну вы даете!  :Jpit:  Кто же его посадит!? Он же памятник!  :Jpit:

----------


## Mitre

*Ես ձեզ հարգում եմ , բայց դուք էլ եք էշ*
 Սա ձեզ չեմ ասում չնեղանաք :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Անսալով Empty'Tears-ին՝ ներկայացնում եմ իմ անգիր իմացած կինոների նախնական ցանկը.
> 
> 3+2
> Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից
> Ոսկե հորթը
> 12 աթոռ (2 սերիայանոցը)
> Կովկասի գերուհին
> Ադամանդե ձեռքը
> Հաջողության ջենտլմենները
> ...


Ամոթից գետինը մտնելով խոստովանում եմ, որ վերը նշված ֆիլմերից ոչ մեկը չեմ տեսել....  :Blush:

----------


## Mitre

> Ամոթից գետինը մտնելով խոստովանում, որ վերը նշված ֆիլմերից ոչ մեկը չեմ տեսել....


Լինելու բան չի :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պինգ-պոնգ... պինգ-պոնգն էր պակաս


Զահրմա՜ր... Դավաճան հայվան...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ամոթից գետինը մտնելով խոստովանում, որ վերը նշված ֆիլմերից ոչ մեկը չեմ տեսել....


Է՜խ, Հայկո ջան, կոպիտ դար է, կոպիտ բարքեր, ռոմանտիզմ չկա... :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> -Этот нехороший человек придаст нас при первой же опасности... 
> ***
> -Бабушка! Ты туда не ходи: ты сюда ходи. А то снег в башка попадет, совсем мертвый будешь!
> ***
> -Белые снежинки
> Кружатся с утра,
> Выросли сугробы
> Посреди двора...
> ***
> ...


_- я же говорю - дерево такое..
- елка что-ли?
- сам ты елка! я же говорю - во!

...
Интересно какая тварь этому хмыренку на хмыря накапала...
....
чуть что, сразу Косой, Косой...
....
ну вы будете жрать или нет?!
...
хороший цемент! не смываетя

_

----------


## Ուլուանա

*«Երջանկության մեխանիկա»*

...Ես քառասուն տարվա մանկավարժ եմ և գիտեմ մի պարզ ճշմարտություն... 

Չսիրեցիր դու ինձ, եղբայր...  :Xeloq: 


*«Հարսնացու հյուսիսից»*

– Էդ ո՞վ էր։
– Չճանաչեցի. գլխին բան կար։  :LOL: 

– Կոստյու՞մն է, որ պիտի քեզ գեղեցկացնի։
– Ասա է ասա. խելքս էլ հո հետս ա։  :Hands Up:

----------

Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Սերխիո

> *«Երջանկության մեխանիկա»*
> 
> ...Ես քառասուն տարվա մանկավարժ եմ և գիտեմ մի պարզ ճշմարտություն...


Անահիտ ջան ,երևի քո գրածի տարբերակը ավելի ճիշտ ա :Smile: 

http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1068817&postcount=13

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էկեք մի քիչ ձևափոխեք թեման, որ ավելի հետաքրքիր լինի: 
Օրինակ, թեման լինի՝ *"պատասխանիր ֆրազով կինոյից"*: Այսինքն գրողը պատասխանում է իր վերևի ֆրազին մեկ այլ թևավոր ֆրազով որևէ կինոյից:
Ասենք հենց բերած օրինակներից.
Վերևինը. *Կոպիտ դար է, կոպիտ բարքեր, ռոմանտիզմ չկա …*
Հաջորդը կարող է օրինակ պատասխանել. *Չնեղանաք Շուրա, բայց դուք էլ եք էշ* 

Մի խոսքով՝ ֆրազներ ընտրեք _պատասխան_ սկզբունքով:

Սենց ավելի լավ չի լինի՞  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

դժվար ա

----------


## Հայկօ

Համաձայն եմ *Բարեկամ*-ի հետ: Նման մի բան արդեն ասել եմ՝ http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...&postcount=20: Հաստատ հնարավոր ա ու հեշտ, ու հաստատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի: :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> դժվար ա


Դժվար ա՞: «Ես ձեր ցերեկով անցած ճամփեքը գիշերո՛վ եմ անցել»: «Էն ժամանա երբ Մուրադը Մախաչկալա՜, Վլադիկավկազ ոտքի տակ էր տալիս, *Սերխիոն* ու՞ր էր, հը՞»:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Շարունակում եմ մենախոսությունս՝ այն երկխոսություն դարձնելու ակնկալիքով.


*Եվ չկա մեկը, որ գնահատի իմ տիտանական աշխատանքը...*

----------


## Kuk

> *Եվ չկա մեկը, որ գնահատի իմ տիտանական աշխատանքը...*


Ուրեմն էս գյուղում մի կենդանի շոֆեռ չկա՞ :Angry2:  կա՛:

----------


## impression

> Ուրեմն էս գյուղում մի կենդանի շոֆեռ չկա՞ կա՛:


Ամա՜ն, Մուրադ ջան, չկատաղես...

----------


## Enipra

_Девушка_, *а экскаватор вам не нужен? 
*

----------


## impression

> _Девушка_, *а экскаватор вам не нужен? 
> *


а теперь я Наташа  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> а теперь я Наташа


Վա~յ, Մո~ւրադ, Սե~րոբ, ոսկիա, ո՛սկի :Lilex:

----------


## Սամվել

> _- я же говорю - дерево такое..
> - елка что-ли?
> - сам ты елка! я же говорю - во!
> 
> ...
> Интересно какая тварь этому хмыренку на хмыря накапала...
> ....
> чуть что, сразу Косой, Косой...
> ....
> ...


Один Гоод  :Crazy:   :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> а теперь я Наташа


devushka, a devwuka, a kak tebya zavut?  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սպորտսմենուհի՛, կոմերիտուհի՛ և, վերջապես, գեղեցկուհի՛:

----------


## Dayana

Միլիոն չի է, միլիարդա  :Hands Up:

----------


## impression

> devushka, a devwuka, a kak tebya zavut?


-Надя  :Blush: 
-А меня - Федя.
-Ну и дура.  :Dntknw: 

 :LOL:

----------


## Enipra

> Միլիոն չի է, միլիարդա


Хорошее всё дорого.  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Хорошее всё дорого.


տարան, Միլիոնս տարան....

----------


## Kuk

> տարան, Միլիոնս տարան....


Մեր միլլիոնին լա~վ կպահեք..

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մեր միլլիոնին լա~վ կպահեք..


Շուրա, իսկ ձեր ինչին  է պետք այդքան փող…

----------


## Dayana

> Շուրա, իսկ ձեր ինչին  է պետք այդքան փող…


վոտ շյաս յա սդվինու զանավես ա պօդ նեյ, խռուստալնիյ կուվշին  /Ջնիտայի ականջը կանչի/

----------


## Բարեկամ

> վոտ շյաս յա սդվինու զանավես ա պօդ նեյ, խռուստալնիյ կուվշին  /Ջնիտայի ականջը կանչի/



ա պատոմ ռաստյագիվաեմ ցեպոչկու ի բրյուկի պրեվռաշչայուտսյա… բրյուկի պրեվռաշչայուտսյա  :Angry2:  … վ մոդնիե շորտի :Ok:  

Դայուշիկ  :Wink:

----------

Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Կոստյու՞մն է, որ քեզ պիտի գեղեցկացնե...




> Շուրա, իսկ ձեր ինչին  է պետք այդքան փող…


Ես անշահախնդրորեն փող եմ սիրում... (Բենդեր)

----------


## Dayana

> ա պատոմ ռաստյագիվաեմ ցեպոչկու ի բրյուկի պրեվռաշչայուտսյա… բրյուկի պրեվռաշչայուտսյա  … վ մոդնիե շորտի 
> 
> Դայուշիկ


Դայուշիկից հիշեցի  :Blush:  Իվետա, Լիզետա, Մյուզետա, Ժանետա, Ժորժետա ...  :Stop:

----------


## Kuk

> Դայուշիկից հիշեցի  Իվետա, Լիզետա, Մյուզետա, Ժանետա, Ժորժետա ...


Գյո՛ւլչիտա~յ..

(անունը ճիշտ ե՞մ գրել)

----------


## Dayana

> Գյո՛ւլչիտա~յ..


օյ դեվուշկի, էտօ նաշ խոզյաին  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Գյո՛ւլչիտա~յ..
> 
> (անունը ճիշտ ե՞մ գրել)


Աշխարհաբեկ ջան, գլուխդ ցածր կպահես  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Աշխարհաբեկ ջան, գլուխդ ցածր կպահես


Աշխարհաբեկա ճիշտա  :Love: 

էհ ընկեր լեյտենանտ, դու որ չլինեիր՝ ես լողացողը չէի  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> էհ ընկեր լեյտենանտ, դու որ չլինեիրլ ես լողացողը չէի


Ա չեմ քնում է, ասա է, ասա.. :Boredom:

----------


## Dayana

> Ա չեմ քնում է, ասա է, ասա..


Կոսես Մարքրիդիս է հավնի՞լ  :Shok:

----------


## Հայկօ

Новый господин назначил меня любимой женой! (Անապատի սպիտակ արևը)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Новый господин назначил меня любимой женой! (Անապատի սպիտակ արևը)


-А вот моего мужа стирать ни за что не заставишь.

----------


## Ուլուանա

> -А вот моего мужа стирать ни за что не заставишь.


- И тебя вылечат.  :Yes:

----------


## Dayana

> - И тебя вылечат.


  kanay otsyuda  :Angry2: 

 :LOL:  Ուլուանա ջան, ինձ չինֆրեքշոնես  :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Անցեք, անցեք... Ես ողորմություն եմ տալիս միայն շաբաթ օրերը:  :Cool: Ոսկե հորթը

----------


## Kuk

> - Անցեք, անցեք... Ես ողորմություն եմ տալիս միայն շաբաթ օրերը: Ոսկե հորթը


Հա-մե~ցեք, հա-մե~ցեք :Mda:

----------


## dvgray

Կոպիտ դար է, կոպիտ բարքեր… ռոմանտիզմ չկա…  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

...В то время, когда космические корабли бороздят Большой театр...

----------


## dvgray

:Shok:  Ա՜՜՜խ դու… ձկան աչք   :Angry2: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ա՜՜՜խ դու… ձկան աչք


Я тебе одну умную вещЪ скАжу, но только ты не обижайся...  :Aggressive:  :Goblin: 

 :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

կու՛ 

/ով ո գուշակի որ ֆիլմից ա, մի հատ շնորհակալագիր  կստանա  :Smile: /

----------


## Բարեկամ

> կու՛


 ты... это....  :Unsure:  ...ну не безобразничай.... :Sad:   :Xeloq:  а ну канай отсюда...!  :Hands Up:  правильно!  :Ok:  и пусть канает, редиска не отесанный, питух гамбурский....  :LOL:  մնացածը չեմ հիշում  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հուսով եմ հասկանալի ա, որ մեջբերումը մեջբերմանն ա պատասխան, ոչ թե մեջբերողին  :Blush:   :Jpit:  

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> /ով ո գուշակի որ ֆիլմից ա, մի հատ շնորհակալագիր  կստանա /


եթե էդ վարկանիշն ա…՝ ստա-նամ  :Wink:  կին-ձաձա  :Love:

----------


## dvgray

> ты... это....  ...ну не безобразничай....  а ну канай отсюда...!  правильно!  и пусть канает, редиска не отесанный, питух гамбурский....  մնացածը չեմ հիշում  
> 
> Հուսով եմ հասկանալի ա, որ մեջբերումը մեջբերմանն ա պատասխան, ոչ թե մեջբերողին


Չէ  :LOL: , Բարեկամ ջան 
Շատ մոտիկ ես: Ասողը էլի ինքն ա, իմ սիրելի Վինին  :Love: 
Բայց ուրիշ կինո է: 
Լավ ասեմ: "Կիմ-Ձաձան"  նայած կլինես երևի  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> եթե էդ վարկանիշն ա…՝ ստա-նամ  կին-ձաձա


Վա՜՜՜խ  :Hands Up: 
Ես գիտեի որ դու կճանաչես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ , Բարեկամ ջան 
> Շատ մոտիկ ես: Ասողը էլի ինքն ա, իմ սիրելի Վինին 
> Բայց ուրիշ կինո է: 
> Լավ ասեմ: "Կիմ-Ձաձան"  նայած կլինես երևի


մի րոպե  :Sad: 
ես էդ յհարցդ հետո էի տեսել: Իսկ մեջբերումը ուղղակի պատասխան մեջբերում էր: Ու հարցիդ էլ պատասխանել եմ  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Չէ , Բարեկամ ջան 
> Շատ մոտիկ ես: Ասողը էլի ինքն ա, իմ սիրելի Վինին 
> Բայց ուրիշ կինո է: 
> Լավ ասեմ: "Կիմ-Ձաձան"  նայած կլինես երևի 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Վա՜՜՜խ 
> Ես գիտեի որ դու կճանաչես


հա  :Tongue: 
ուղղակի սինխրոնիզացիայի հետ պրոբլեմներ եղան…  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Քանի մարդ չկա, մի բանե էլ ասեմ էլի՞
Բայց զգում ես՞ թե մեր սերունդի բախտը ինչքան ա բերել: Ի՜՜՜նչ մարդկանց, արտիստերի ու մտածողների ենք կենդանի տեսել ու լսել: 
Հիմիկվա սերունդը ինչ աղքատ է էս տեսանկյունից: Սաղ օրը ութանասունականների երգերն  են ֆռցնում

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Քանի մարդ չկա, մի բանե էլ ասեմ էլի՞
> Բայց զգում ես՞ թե մեր սերունդի բախտը ինչքան ա բերել: Ի՜՜՜նչ մարդկանց, արտիստերի ու մտածողների ենք կենդանի տեսել ու լսել: 
> Հիմիկվա սերունդը ինչ աղքատ է էս տեսանկյունից: Սաղ օրը ութանասունականների երգերն  են ֆռցնում


Սովետական ֆիլմարվեստը ընդհանրապես անզուգական ա` սպիրիտուալ իմաստով առաջին հերթին: Ու ահագին հարուստ էլ ժառանգություն ա թողել: Անցած տարի, որ հայաստանում էի, լիքը դվդ առա, բայց ոչ մեկը դեռ չեմ նայել, ժամանակ չկա  :Sad:  զատո ապրում եմ էն գիտակցությամբ, որ ախորժելի դեսերտ մի անկյունում ունեմ պահած  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

Բա սա…  :Hands Up: 
… гони рубль  :Angry2: , Он мне рубль должен  :Angry2:  . 
Իսկ սա՞  :LOL: 
,,, А вот так  :Smile: , похож ?

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բա սա… 
> … гони рубль , Он мне рубль должен  . 
> Իսկ սա՞ 
> ,,, А вот так , похож ?


էս տեստ ա՞  :LOL: 




> … гони рубль , Он мне рубль должен  .


"эй! родственник..."  :LOL: 
Афоня  :Smile: 




> ,,, А вот так , похож ?


"Вы действотельно доктор наук?  :Shok: "  :Wink: 

Москва слезам не верит  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

իսկ սա ՞՞՞
верная ты  моя...
մեկ էլ սա՞՞
не подкупная ты моя....
 :Smile: 
Ի՜՜՜նչ դերասան էր Գաֆտը  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Москва слезам не верит


Չէ, էլի Աֆոնյան է, այերոպորտում, երբ միլիցեն պասպորտն ա ստուգում  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, էլի Աֆոնյան է, այերոպորտում, երբ միլիցեն պասպորտն ա ստուգում


էդ չեմ հիշում, ես խառնեցի քաղաքից դուրս ռուսների անտաղանդ խորոված անելու հետ  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 52 վայրկյան անց



> իսկ սա ՞՞՞
> верная ты  моя...
> մեկ էլ սա՞՞
> не подкупная ты моя....



многоликий вы наш  :LOL: 

Гараж  :Love:

----------


## dvgray

իսկ հիշում ես՞ 
я король...   :LOL: 

և հետո

на кой черт мне моя голова, 
если она три дня не мыта
 :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, էլի Աֆոնյան է, այերոպորտում, երբ միլիցեն պասպորտն ա ստուգում


Հիշեցի  :Hands Up:  կեղծ ժպիտ ա նկարում դեմքին  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> էդ չեմ հիշում, ես խառնեցի քաղաքից դուրս ռուսների անտաղանդ խորոված անելու հետ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 52 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> 
> многоликий вы наш 
> 
> Гараж


Ճիշտ է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> я король...


Հրացանակիրնե՞րը  :Xeloq: 




> на кой черт мне моя голова, 
> если она три дня не мыта


Նույն Մյունհա՞ուզենը  :Xeloq: 

աչքիս երկուսն էլ սխալվել եմ  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Гараж


как Гуськов  :Shok:  почему Гуськов  :Sad:  опять Гуськов  :Angry2: 
 :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հրացանակիրնե՞րը 
> 
> 
> 
> Նույն Մյունհա՞ուզենը 
> 
> աչքիս երկուսն էլ սխալվել եմ


Սխալվել ես  :Smile: 
"Обыкновенное чудо"   :Hands Up:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> как Гуськов  почему Гуськов  опять Гуськов


у вас жена больная, а у меня здоровая!  :Angry2:  выпустите меня...! пойалуйста  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց



> Սխալվել ես 
> "Обыкновенное чудо"


էդ կինոն տենց էլ չտեսա  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

հետո հիշու՞մ ես 

во время сдавал белье в стирку,,,
- И все  :Cool: ?
հետո

-У мення тоже голос, но я же не кричу?  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> во время сдавал белье в стирку,,,
> - И все ?


զգուշացիր ավտոմեքենայից?




> -У мення тоже голос, но я же не кричу?


նույնը  :Love:

----------


## dvgray

> էդ կինոն տենց էլ չտեսա


Դա Լենկոմի թատրոնի լավագույն բեմադրություննից է /Մարկ Զախարովի թատրոնը/ : Անպատճառ նայի… Միռոնով, Լեոնով, Իմ սիրելի  :Love:  Եվգենիա Սիմոնովա  :Love: … /Աբլուլովին էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում  :Wink: /

Ավելացվել է 52 վայրկյան անց



> զգուշացիր ավտոմեքենայից?
> 
> 
> 
> նույնը


 :LOL:  Չէ… "Զայչիկ"  :LOL:  Էլի չես նայե՞լ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դա Լենկոմի թատրոնի լավագույն բեմադրություննից է /Մարկ Զախարովի թատրոնը/ : Անպատճառ նայի… Միռոնով, Լեոնով, Իմ սիրելի  Եվգոնիա Սիմոնովա … /Աբլուլովին էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում /
> 
> Ավելացվել է 52 վայրկյան անց
> 
>  Չէ… "Զայչիկ"  Էլի չես նայե՞լ


Ես էդ բեմականացումը ստեղ եմ մենակ տեսել՝ տեղի ռուսական համայնքի ինքնագործունեության ջանքերով: Լավ էլ ջանացել էին: Մեծ բավականություն ստացա  :Love:  Բայց ֆրազներ չտպավորվեցին…

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էդ բեմականացումը ստեղ եմ մենակ տեսել՝ տեղի ռուսական համայնքի ինքնագործունեության ջանքերով: Լավ էլ ջանացել էին: Մեծ բավականություն ստացա  Բայց ֆրազներ չտպավորվեցին…


Էտ բեմականացումից  եթե Լեոնովին կամ Միռոնովին  հանես, լրիվ ուրիշ բան կդառնա: Բայց ապրեն իրանք, որ էտ պես բան են ռիսկով ձեռնարկել  :Wink: …

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ… "Զայչիկ"  Էլի չես նայե՞լ


Վայ, լուրջ խառնեցի  :Blush:  ո՞նց չեմ տեսել: "գոլոս" ասելուց ձայնով ա ասում, մնացածը՝ շշուկով  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
dv, էլ չգրես  :LOL:  գլուխս լուրջ ցավաց  :LOL: 
գնում եմ համ էլ  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Մի քանի *փոքրիկ ու սիրելի* պեռլեր :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Մի քանի *փոքրիկ ու սիրելի* պեռլեր


Չի բացում:  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

էսքան օֆտոպից հետո դե եկ մարդ Աստծո ու մի նոր բան գրի  :Xeloq: 

Բոլորիդ համար մի-մի հատ ականջավոր փափախ եմ բերելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Քամի

ՈՒստաաաաաա՜ Համոն փողը չի տվել....

----------


## Հայկօ

...Чтоб ты сдох! Чтоб ты жил на одну зарплату!

----------


## Աբելյան

> ...Чтоб ты сдох! Чтоб ты жил на одну зарплату!


-На одну зарплату на такси не разъездишься...

----------


## Lion

Законным путем идти можно, дойти сложно :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Ну, закон есть закон...

----------


## Kuk

> -Ну, закон есть закон...


Նաջարյանի ա'սածը~ :Tongue:  ինձ համար օրենք ա :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Նաջարյանի ա'սածը~ ինձ համար օրենք ա


-Նաջարյանը ո՞վ ա...  :Unsure: 
(Մեր Բակ)

----------


## Լուսիանա

Украл, выпил, в тюрьму. Украл, выпил, в тюрьму. Романтика... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Украл, выпил, в тюрьму. Украл, выпил, в тюрьму. Романтика...


Տո Ալամեզոն, դու սեղան նստո՞ղ ես, դու կենաց ասո՞ղ ես  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

По утрам шОмпанское пьют либо аристократы, либо дегенераты.

----------


## Dayana

:Shok:  օտկուդա ու տեբյա ձենգի ի պիստալետ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> օտկուդա ու տեբյա ձենգի ի պիստալետ


Օտտուդա…

----------


## Dayana

> Օտտուդա…


դեվուշկա /բաբուշկա/, տի տուդա նե խոդի, տի սյուդա խոդի  :LOL:  ատօ սնեգ վ աշկա պապադյոտ, սամսոմ մյոռտվիմ բուդեշ  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսիանա

> դեվուշկա /բաբուշկա/, տի տուդա նե խոդի, տի սյուդա խոդի  ատօ սնեգ վ աշկա պապադյոտ, սամսոմ մյոռտվիմ բուդեշ


Պասծ պառվու, ռեդիսկա :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Պասծ պառվու, ռեդիսկա


սլուշայ դռուգ, յա տեբե օդին ումնիյ վեշչ սկաժու, նո տօլկօ տի նե աբիժայսյա.... սնաչալա դումայ, պատոմ գավարի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ՜, սա Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոն չէ...

----------


## Lion

*…բայց արդյոք բարոյական մարդ էր հանգուցյալը? Ոչ, նա բարոյական մարդ չէր: Նա մի նախկին կույր էր, սնապարծ և սագագող, որն իր ողջ կյանքում ձգտեց ապրել հասարակության հաշվին: Բայց հասարակությունը չէր ցանկանում, որ նա ապրի իր հաշվին, իսկ հայացքների այդ տարբերությունը Միխաիլ Սամուելովիչը տանել չէր կարող, որովհետև խիստ տաքարյուն բնավորություն ուներ… և ահա նա չկա, վերջ…* :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ողորմելի, չնչին անձնավորություն...  :Smile: *

Lion* Եթե տանն ես, միացրու Культура-ն:

----------


## Lion

Տանը չեմ…

*Շուրա, դուք գիտեք, չէ, ես ինչքան եմ հարգում Օստապ Իբրահիմիչին…, բայց նա էշ է, էշ:*

----------


## Հայկօ

Ո՛չ, Դուք ոչ թե կապիկից եք առաջացել, ինչպես բոլոր քաղաքացիները, այլ կովից. ու՛շ եք հասկանում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ո՛չ, Դուք ոչ թե կապիկից եք առաջացել, ինչպես բոլոր քաղաքացիները, այլ կովից. ու՛շ եք հասկանում:


10 րոպե առաջ էս նախադասությունն էր :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ո՛չ, Դուք ոչ թե կապիկից եք առաջացել, ինչպես բոլոր քաղաքացիները, այլ կովից. ու՛շ եք հասկանում:


-Եեեեեեեե՞ս... :Shok:  Չէ...  :Think:  Դու՛ք... :Think:  Չա՛ր... Անտա՛կտ... Եվ անռիթմ կին եք  :Angry2:

----------


## Հայկօ

В моем доме прошу не выражатся!  :Nono:

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ դուք որ չգիտեք, լռեք  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Лучше промолчи! Знаешь, сколько стоит разговор? Тысячу фунтов -  одно
слово!

ով կասի, որտեղից ա  :Love:

----------


## Lion

> Ո՛չ, Դուք ոչ թե կապիկից եք առաջացել, ինչպես բոլոր քաղաքացիները, այլ կովից. ու՛շ եք հասկանում:


*Լավ, սերենադը համարենք ավարտված:*

----------


## Հայկօ

> Лучше промолчи! Знаешь, сколько стоит разговор? Тысячу фунтов -  одно
> слово!
> 
> ով կասի, որտեղից ա


 :Hands Up:  Ալիսան հայելու աշխարհում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ալիսան հայելու աշխարհում


Ճիշտ ա  :Hands Up: 

Հիմա քո գրառմա՞նը պետք ա պատասխանեմ. 




> Լավ, սերենադը համարենք ավարտված:


Օվացիաներ պետք չե'ն !

----------


## Հայկօ

...Ինձնից կոմս Մոնտե-Քրիստո դուրս չեկա՛վ: Ստիպված եմ վերաորակավորվել ու դանալ տնային կառավարիչ...  :Sad:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ...Ինձնից կոմս Մոնտե-Քրիստո դուրս չեկա՛վ: Ստիպված եմ վերաորակավորվել ու դանալ տնային կառավարիչ...


Կո՛մս, վե՛ր կացեք, ձեզ կանչում եմ գետնի տակից:

_Ինչի՞ ենք կպել միայն բենդերից…_ 
dv, ու՞ր ես  :Xeloq:

----------


## dvgray

Այստեղ… այնտեղ և ամենուր … 
…
/Բարեկա՞մ :   ինչ լավն է ավատրտ  :Smile:  /

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այստեղ… այնտեղ և ամենուր … 
> …
> /Բարեկա՞մ :   ինչ լավն է ավատրտ  /


Լա՞վն ա  :Blush: 
Երեկ նապ-մաման նկատողություն արեց՝ չե՞ս մրսում առանց ավատարի: Տենց…
 արի էսօր էլ ես քեզ քննեմ, հը՞   :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Լա՞վն ա 
> Երեկ նապ-մաման նկատողություն արեց՝ չե՞ս մրսում առանց ավատարի: Տենց…
>  արի էսօր էլ ես քեզ քննեմ, հը՞


Էլի այնտեղ՞ …   :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
Հ.Գ. Ես կինոից մեջբերում եմ անում, որիշ բան չհասկանաք  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էլի այնտեղ՞ …


Որտե՞ղ  :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էլի այնտեղ՞ …  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
> Հ.Գ. Ես կինոից մեջբերում եմ անում, որիշ բան չհասկանաք


 :Xeloq:  Ադամանդե ձե՞ռքը

----------


## dvgray

> Ադամանդե ձե՞ռքը


 :Xeloq:  Երևի  :Blush:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Երևի


Դե լավ…

Я՛ сказал...!

 :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

Չորս տանկիստները ու շունը՞

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց
"Խմիր… լաբանցի  :Angry2: … խմի՜՜՜ր   "

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չորս տանկիստները ու շունը՞
> 
> Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց
> "Խմիր… լաբանցի … խմի՜՜՜ր   "


մի րոպե  :Stop: 
սխալ էր  :Tongue: 
մի հատ էլ հուշում նույն ֆիլմից, բայց անունը բաց եմ թողնում.

Так что учти ..., наказания без вины  :Nono:  не бывает

----------


## dvgray

> մի րոպե 
> սխալ էր 
> մի հատ էլ հուշում նույն ֆիլմից, բայց անունը բաց եմ թողնում.
> 
> Так что учти ..., наказания без вины  не бывает


Так что учти կապիտան Թենկեշ, наказания без вины  :Nono:  не бывает  :Xeloq:   :Blush:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի հատ էլ.

Даа, гладко рассказываешь... /ծամելով /

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Так что учти կապիտան Թենկեշ, наказания без вины  не бывает


Չէ  :Angry2:  յա  :Sad: 

մինչև չհիշես, չեմ ասելու:

Մի հատ էլ.

Она же — Анна Федоренко, она же Элла Кацнельбоген, она же Людмила Огуренкова, она же Изольда Меньшова, она же Валентина Панеяд…

----------


## dvgray

:Shout: 
Ասա՜՜՜ 
նեռվեռրս չի դիմանում: Շուտ ասա ով ա  :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
 :Smile: 
Հանդիխպման վայրը փոխել չի կարելի  :Ok:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ասա՜՜՜ 
> նեռվեռրս չի դիմանում: Շուտ ասա ով ա


dv,  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

А теперь Горбатый! Горбатый я сказал...!  :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց



> Ասա՜՜՜ 
> նեռվեռրս չի դիմանում: Շուտ ասա ով ա 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Հանդիխպման վայրը փոխել չի կարելի


Հա  :Angry2:  յա  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Քո հերթն ա  :Wink:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Մեստօ վստրեչի իզմենիտ նելզյա  :Tongue: 

sorry ռուսերեն տառեռ չունեմ.. :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Մեստօ վստրեչի իզմենիտ նելզյա 
> 
> sorry ռուսերեն տառեռ չունեմ..


Ճիշտ է  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց



> Քո հերթն ա


Ես ասել եմ
- Խմիր… լաբանցի  :Angry2: : Խմիր՜՜՜

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ճիշտ է 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Ես ասել եմ
> - Խմիր… լաբանցի : Խմիր՜՜՜


չեմ ճանաչում ոչ մի լաբանցու  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ
–ռիաբո... ռիաբո...
/եթերում դինջ ձայնով հայերեն թարգմանությունը /  
--  հրդեհ, հրդեհ 
 :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ
> –ռիաբո... ռիաբո...
> /եթերում դինջ ձայնով հայերեն թարգմանությունը /  
> --  հրդեհ, հրդեհ


 :LOL:  մեկ ա չեմ տեսել, ասա :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

:Shok:  Ոնց թե չգիտես
"Կապիտան Թենկեշ"  :LOL: 
…
Լավ, մի բան էլ ասեմ որ էտպես ա
- Հանս Քլոսի դերում Ստանիսլավ Նիկուլսկի
 :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոնց թե չգիտես
> "Կապիտան Թենկեշ" 
> …
> Լավ, մի բան էլ ասեմ որ էտպես ա
> - Հանս Քլոսի դերում Ստանիսլավ Նիկուլսկի


գարնան տասնյոթ ակնթա՞րթ

----------


## dvgray

> գարնան տասնյոթ ակնթա՞րթ


Տաք ա… շատ տաք  :LOL: 
/  :Xeloq:  Էտ կինոյից ուրիշ բան չեմ հիշում  :LOL:  /

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Տաք ա… շատ տաք 
> /  Էտ կինոյից ուրիշ բան չեմ հիշում  /


տա՞ք ա  :Xeloq: 
Դե, Հանս Քլոսը սովետի ֆիլմերում շպիոն պետք ա եղած լինի, ուրիշ ինչ  :Xeloq: 
շպիոնների մասին ուրի ինչ ֆիլմ կա…  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> տա՞ք ա 
> Դե, Հանս Քլոսը սովետի ֆիլմերում շպիոն պետք ա եղած լինի, ուրիշ ինչ 
> շպիոնների մասին ուրի ինչ ֆիլմ կա…


Հանս Քլոս... Ստանիսլավ Նիկուլսկի... էնքան էլ սովետական անուններև չեն  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հանս Քլոս... Ստանիսլավ Նիկուլսկի... էնքան էլ սովետական անուններև չեն


Խաղը կկայանա ցանկացած եղանակի  :Xeloq:

----------


## dvgray

> Խաղը կկայանա ցանկացած եղանակի


"Կյանքից ավելի թանկ"
 :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> "Կյանքից ավելի թանկ"


չեմ տեսել  :Xeloq:

----------


## dvgray

> չեմ տեսել


Որովհետև փոքր ես  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Որովհետև փոքր ես


պահ  :LOL: 
ուրիշ բան ասա  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Լավ, ես ասեմ.

 :Russian: 
- а что в мире творится
- террористы  опять взорвали самолет

----------


## dvgray

Աֆոնյա՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Աֆոնյա՞


նեա  :Wink: 

если бы вы носили два обручальных кольца, все равно вы не замужем.  :Tongue:  У вас  ВЗГЛЯД  незамужней женщины  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

не помню... тут помню. а тут... совсем не помню  :Sad:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
 :Smile:  будьте моим мужом  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> не помню... тут помню. а тут... совсем не помню


Կհիշես, սպասի  :Smile: 

Георгий Иванович, он же Гоша, он же Жора - здесь проживает ?

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
մի հատ էլ. 
не учи меня жить, лучше помоги материально  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

:LOL:  
Москва слезам не верит  :Blush:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Москва слезам не верит


հա  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

утром яичница, днем яичница... а вечером омлет  :Angry2:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> утром яичница, днем яичница... а вечером омлет


Ֆրունզ   :Love: 

а ну быстро валетом!

Суета сует :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

друг. у тебя  добрые глаза  :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց



> Ֆրունզ  
> 
> Суета сует


Ապրես  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> друг. у тебя  добрые глаза



Помогу друг… Лет через пять, обязательно помогу…
- Поможешь, поможешь…  :LOL:  

Мимино  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Помогу друг… Лет через пять, обязательно помогу…
> - Поможешь, поможешь…  
> 
> Мимино


Հա  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Իսկ է՞ս  :Wink: 

Демократичная вы наша... демократичная...!

----------


## dvgray

Լավ, մի հատ էլ երաժշտությունից ասեմ դուշակիր
:
Լա, լա, լա-լա-լա՞-լա՜՜՜ լա՜՜՜՜.լա՜՜՜.
Լա, լա, լա-լա-լա-լա լա՜.  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց



> Իսկ է՞ս 
> 
> Демократичная вы наша... демократичная...!


Գարաժ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Բարեկամ

ու 
вы знаете…  :Xeloq:  по сравнению с Бубликовым… не плохо  :Black Eye:

----------


## dvgray

Ծառայողական սիրովեպ  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լավ, մի հատ էլ երաժշտությունից ասեմ դուշակիր
> :
> Լա, լա, լա-լա-լա՞-լա՜՜՜ լա՜՜՜՜.լա՜՜՜.
> Լա, լա, լա-լա-լա-լա լա՜. 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Գարաժ


Լա, լա, լա - մի քիչ մանրամասնի  :LOL: 

Գարաժը չի, նայի նախորդ գրառումս :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

իմ երգը մնաց փշալարերին  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ծառայողական սիրովեպ


ճիշտա  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Լա, լա, լա - մի քիչ մանրամասնի


Էն որ մեջը մի հատ ցիգան կար, մեկն էլ ակնոցավոր էր  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էն որ մեջը մի հատ ցիգան կար, մեկն էլ ակնոցավոր էր


թափառախումբը գնում է երկինք :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

Մյուսը աղջիկ էր, բայց իրան տղու պես էր պահում, իսկ մյուսն էլ շատ պուճուր-մուճուր էր  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 39 վայրկյան անց



> թափառախումբը գնում է երկինք


Չէ, դրա մեջ էտ պես երգ չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մյուսը աղջիկ էր, բայց իրան տղու պես էր պահում, իսկ մյուսն էլ շատ պուճուր-մուճուր էր 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 39 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Չէ, դրա մեջ էտ պես երգ չկա


չգիտեմ  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

լավ ,  մի քիչ ել երգեմ
լա լա լա-լա լա-լա լա լա լա լա լա՜՜՜
լա լա լա-լա լա-լա լա լա լա լա լա՞
հիմա հիշեցի՞ր

----------


## Բարեկամ

> լավ ,  մի քիչ ել երգեմ
> լա լա լա-լա լա-լա լա լա լա լա լա՜՜՜
> լա լա լա-լա լա-լա լա լա լա լա լա՞
> հիմա հիշեցի՞ր


 :Sad:  վաբշե խճճվեցի...

----------


## dvgray

մեջի չար հերոսի անունը Բուռնաշ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> մեջի չար հերոսի անունը Բուռնաշ էր


վոոոոոոոուււււււյ  :Love: 

անորսալիները  :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց
լա-լա-ն սպանեց բայց   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> վոոոոոոոուււււււյ 
> 
> անորսալիները


հա, տեսա՞ր ինչքան հեշտ ա:   :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց



> լա-լա-ն սպանեց բայց


Բայց սխալ չեմ երգել չէ՞  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Գնում եմ, դվ, առայժմ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Գնում եմ, դվ, առայժմ


Բարի  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> հա, տեսա՞ր ինչքան հեշտ ա:  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Բայց սխալ չեմ երգել չէ՞


չէ, շատ տոչնի էր  :LOL: 

"Լա՞"-ի վախտ գիթառով գլխին  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Կատյա, Կատյուշա, նու չտո մնե զ(ս)դելած, չտոբ վի մենե պռոստիտլի, խոտիտե ս սամօլյօտա սպռիգնու՞  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

> Կո՛մս, վե՛ր կացեք, ձեզ կանչում եմ գետնի տակից:
> 
> _Ինչի՞ ենք կպել միայն բենդերից…_ 
> dv, ու՞ր ես


- Կոմանդոոորր... աաա, կոմանդոոորրր... Ինչպես է փոխվել, թխացեեել էէէ...
- Ոչ, ոչ... Ինձ մի գրկեք, ես արդեն հպարտ եմ... :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Մեղադրյա~լ, ի՞~նչ է արել, որ մեղադրյալ..

----------


## Արամ

> Մեղադրյա~լ, ի՞~նչ է արել, որ մեղադրյալ..


Գագո հել աչքիս տեղտ գտել են :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Մեղադրյա~լ, ի՞~նչ է արել, որ մեղադրյալ..


Տո հնձածդ խոտ չի...??

----------


## Dayana

> Տո հնձածդ խոտ չի...??


-բա եղավ պավլե, էդ ինչպես  ես խոսում պետության հետ:
-տո ով է` պտությունը, դա է պետությւանը, որ պետության հացը ձրի ուտում է, տո թողեք, թողեք ես դրան կսպանեմ: Երկու մատով կխեղդեմ, գիտի որ չեք թողնելու սատկացնեմ կնկա նման ճանկրտվում է: Տո հլա դրա վզին նայեք, դրա վրա տղամարդու շնորհք չկա  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Խորեն Աբրահամյան  :Love:

----------


## Kuk

հլա մի ինձ քնընիր.. :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> հլա մի ինձ քնընիր..


-դատարանը որոշեց քեզ դատապարտել  գնդակահարության:
-ինչու?
-որովհոտև մեր պետությունը բժշկին քիչ է վճարում, ինժիներին քիչ է վճարում, բոլորին քիչ է վճարում, որ խնայի միջոցներ, որ յադ խնայված միջոցներով էս պետությունը պետություն դարձնի, իսկ դու այդ խնայված միջոցները գողնաում ես ` թուխս գողացող աղվեսի նման, սեմացու գողացող մկան պես  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Да здравствует наш суд! Самый гуманный суд в мире!  :Clapping:

----------


## Հայկօ

:Lol2:   :Lol2:  Էս թեմայում գրած բոլոր կադրերը ճարենք, մոնտաժ անենք, է՛լի... Բոց կլինի  :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## Երկնային

_гражданин судья, а он не может сесть.._

----------


## dvgray

Բամբարգիա  :Angry2: … Կերգունդու  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բամբարգիա … Կերգունդու


մոգոնինի բուա  :Unsure: 

_էսօր կինոսեանս լինելու ա՞_ վերևինը ո՞րտեղից ա, դվ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ծերուկ Բենամուկ... Նա շատ ծերուկ... Բոլորը նրան ասեն՝ Օ՜օօօօօ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ծերուկ Բենամուկ... Նա շատ ծերուկ... Բոլորը նրան ասեն՝ Օ՜օօօօօ:


…իսկ ես երբեք չեմ տեսել գիշեր  :Cray:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> …իսկ ես երբեք չեմ տեսել գիշեր


Ես քեզ ցույց կտամ գիշերվա հրաշքները, ծերու՜կ… :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

Գիշերը... Գիշերը մայր է մտնում արևը, և դուրս է գալիս լուսինը, գիշերը... Վաա՞յ: Ծերու՜՞կ...

Հ.Գ. Թաքուն նախանձում եմ ծերուկին ու ազատ թուփ եմ փնտրում՝ տակը քնեմ...  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> [/COLOR]վերևինը ո՞րտեղից ա, դվ


Վա՜՜յ , ամոթ  :Ok: 
Կովկասի ինչուհի՞ն,… այո, գերուհին  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

...он знает, что бороться ему с собою в полнолуние не приходится...

էսօր տխուր եմ ինչ-որ  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց



> Վա՜՜յ , ամոթ 
> Կովկասի ինչուհի՞ն,… այո, գերուհին


չէ, իմ գրածն էի ասում որտեղից ա  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> մոգոնինի բուա


Սինյոր Ռոբինզոն  :Smile: 

Դին-դին… դին-դին…  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց



> էսօր տխուր եմ ինչ-որ


Ինչի, բանվորի օրը ուրախ մարդ էլ կա՞  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սինյոր Ռոբինզոն 
> 
> Դին-դին… դին-դին…


быть или не быть - вот вчем вопрос  :Unsure: 
 :Xeloq:  молилась ли ты наночь,  Дездемона  :Tomato: 

մեկ ա՝  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

ա… օպյա՞տ պռո մորյիե  :Sad: 
/կներես, ռուսերենս միացնելու զահալա չկա  :Blush: /

----------


## Բարեկամ

уйди старуха, я в печале  :Boredom:

----------


## dvgray

:Shok:  ա տամ մյոռտվիե ս կոսամի ստայալի  :Vayreni:

----------


## Բարեկամ

видала я вашу благодарность в гробу, в белых тапочках  :Beee:

----------


## dvgray

օպյատ բելիե վեռնուլիս…  :Bad:   :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

я не белый, я не красный - я в стороне  :Not I:

----------


## dvgray

գօսպոդին /եսիմ ինչ/, վ գոռոդե կռասնիե  :Shok:

----------


## Բարեկամ

красота то какая, ляпотаа...

----------


## dvgray

մալչի, ժենշինա  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

...Где эти мужики-то? Затюканные какие-то, мятые, в нечищенных ботинках....  :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

Ոտքս կոտրվեր, թադրոն չերթայի  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

никогда не делай паузу, а если сделал, то тяни ее как можно  дольше...

----------


## dvgray

Ներսես աղբար, տժվժիկը կհիշես՞  :Cool:

----------


## Բարեկամ

չեմ հիշեր  :Sad: 
Չեմ տեսել ես ադ ևս  :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> չեմ հիշեր 
> Չեմ տեսել ես ադ ևս


 :Shok:  Ոնց՞
…
"Սոխը մանր- մանր:  կրակը մարմանդ-մարմանդ"  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոնց՞
> …
> "Սոխը մանր- մանր:  կրակը մարմանդ-մարմանդ"


մի հատ լրիվ ռեցեպտը կգրե՞ս  :Xeloq:

----------


## dvgray

Ուրեմն
"Օրմը, մսավաճառին քովը Ներսես ախպարին հանդիպեցի: Դեսա աղվոր, աղվոր ջիերներուն կնայեր: Ասի Ներսես աղբար, աղվո՞ր է…"   :LOL: 
 :Shok:

----------


## Բարեկամ

աղվոր չէր
անցանք

----------


## dvgray

-Կտաս
–Չեմ տա
–Կտաս
–Չեմ տա
 :Shok:

----------


## Բարեկամ

:Sad:   :Sad: 
все! кина не будет!  электричество кончилось

----------


## Lion

> հլա մի ինձ քնընիր..


Ապրեես, ընկեր պետ... Դու որ չգաիր, ես լողացողը չէի... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Ընկեր ջա՜ն, ես ի՞նչ հաշիվա  :Mda:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Запишите это на мой счет. Граф считает счета на своем счету. Учтите, я еще сведу с вами счеты!

Ո՞վ կասի՝ որտեղից ա  :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

> - Запишите это на мой счет. Граф считает счета на своем счету. Учтите, я еще сведу с вами счеты!
> 
> Ո՞վ կասի՝ որտեղից ա


Բլեֆ

----------


## Lion

> Ընկեր ջա՜ն, ես ի՞նչ հաշիվա


Էս ինչ հաշիվաաա..., ուրեմն դու մեքենայի տակ չես ընկել???

----------


## Dayana

> Էս ինչ հաշիվաաա..., ուրեմն դու մեքենայի տակ չես ընկել???


չէ էլի, չէ - նետ  :Angry2:   կարողա ընկել եմ ?   :Xeloq:  , չէ է, կարողա ընկել եմ ?  :Dntknw:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Լյարդդ ոնց ա՞, լյարդդ :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

...Շտապում եմ բավարարե՛լ այդ հետաքրքրությունը: Այնտեղ՝ իմ ներսում, կա ազնիվ ու շատ առողջ սիրտ, հիանալի թոքեր և լյարդ՝ առանց քարի նշանների: Խնդրում եմ արձանագրե՛լ այս փաստը:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Դոդո ջան, հատուկ քո համար, միանգամյա օգտագործման սպռիչ եմ բերել  :Ok:

----------


## Լուսիանա

-Житие мое
-Какое житие твое, пёс смердящий :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Я бы на Вашем месте сел бы за докторскую!
- Ну... Сесть я всегда успею.  :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

Այ տղա շորերդ հագի, քեզնից հանցագործ դուրս չի գա

----------


## Dayana

> Այ տղա շորերդ հագի, քեզնից հանցագործ դուրս չի գա


կտո զվեր, յա՞ զվեր  :Shok:

----------


## Lion

> չէ էլի, չէ - նետ   կարողա ընկել եմ ?   , չէ է, կարողա ընկել եմ ?


Այ մարդ, ես հո հավ չեմ... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Այ մարդ, ես հո հավ չեմ...


Սլյուշայ, յա սեգօդնյա եդու վ Գագռի, ս սամիմ Յակինոմ  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> Սլյուշայ, յա սեգօդնյա եդու վ Գագռի, ս սամիմ Յակինոմ


- Смерд!
- От смерда слышу! 
- Холоп! 
- Сейчас милиция разберётся, кто из нас холоп!

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այ մարդ, ես հո հավ չեմ...


Թևի՜կը, տոտի՜կը, վզի՜կը...  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Թևի՜կը, տոտի՜կը, վզի՜կը...


 Առա...ո...աջ..., դեպի Արևելք...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես գնու՛մ եմ այս ինքնաթիռը: Խնդրում եմ՝ փաթաթեք թղթի մեջ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Ես գնու՛մ եմ այս ինքնաթիռը: Խնդրում եմ՝ փաթաթեք թղթի մեջ


 Ես խաբեցի Ձեզ, Ադամ: Ես չեմ կարող գնել ոչ Իզոտա-Ֆրասնիկի, ոչ Իզոոլլա և ոչ էլ նույնիսկ Բյուիկ... Պետություն ինձ գնորդ չի համարում. նա հետաքրքրվում է, թե որտեղից ինձ այդ գումարը...

----------


## Dayana

> Ես խաբեցի Ձեզ, Ադամ: Ես չեմ կարող գնել ոչ Իզոտա-Ֆրասնիկի, ոչ Իզոոլլա և ոչ էլ նույնիսկ Բյուիկ... Պետություն ինձ գնորդ չի համարում.* նա հետաքրքրվում է, թե որտեղից ինձ այդ գումարը.*..


Ատկուդա ու տեբե ձենգի ի պիստալետ  :Shok:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Откуда?
- От верблюда.
- Что Вам надо?
- Шоколада.
- Для кого?
- Для сына моего!

----------


## Dayana

> - Откуда?
> - От верблюда.
> - Что Вам надо?
> - Шоколада.
> - Для кого?
> - Для сына моего!


Սլյուշայ կակոյ սին, կակոյ արյոլ, կակայա բլախա
Յա եգօ գավարիտ, վ պեռվի ռազ վ ժիզնի վիժու  :LOL:

----------


## Safaryan

> Սլյուշայ կակոյ սին, կակոյ արյոլ, կակայա բլախա
> Յա եգօ գավարիտ, վ պեռվի ռազ վ ժիզնի վիժու



Կտօ էտօտ պօտերպեվշիյ, կուդա օն պաշօլ :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Օն սամ սկազալ - Յա տակ նենավիժու էտօգօ պօտեռպեռվշովո, չտու կուշատ նե մագու :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Կտօ էտօտ պօտերպեվշիյ, կուդա օն պաշօլ


 :Shok:  Տի կտօ՞, ա գդե բաբուլյա ՞  :Shok:

----------


## Safaryan

> Տի կտօ՞, ա գդե բաբուլյա ՞


Բայու բայուշկի բայու, նե լաժիս տը նա կրայու................

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց



> Օն սամ սկազալ - Յա տակ նենավիժու էտօգօ պօտեռպեռվշովո, չտու կուշատ նե մագու


Լետ չերեզ պյած, պամագու......................

----------


## Lion

Դռուգ, ու տեբյա դօբռիե գլազա - սռազու վիդնօ, խառօշիի չելօվեկ... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Յա տեբե ադին ումնի վեշչ սկաժու նո տոլկա տի նե աբիժայսյա,
Ու վաս նե ումեյուտ գատովիծ դոլմու  :Tongue:

----------


## aniko

սլուշայ ետօտ զապօռօյեց չեմ դւմաետ նե պօնեմայու..

----------


## Հայկօ

Սոխը մաաաա՜նր մանր: Կրակը մարմաաաա՜նդ մարմանդ:

----------


## Մանգո

Ա՜՜՜, նորեն տժվժի՞կ պիտի ուտես:

----------


## Dayana

> սլուշայ ետօտ զապօռօյեց չեմ դւմաետ նե պօնեմայու..


դա ու նաս նե զապառոժեց /ֆիլմում ժիգուլի/ ա վօլգա  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Консервная банка системы Запорожец!!!  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Консервная банка системы Запорожец!!!


-Так вот: за изобретение ставлю 5...

----------


## Հայկօ

- Три! Три магнитофона, три замшевые куртки...

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> -Так вот: за изобретение ставлю 5...



а компот?????????????

----------


## Հայկօ

- Ուտելիքը կուռք մի՛ դարձրեք, Շու՛րա:

----------


## Economist

Շատ եմ սիրում Էս արտահայտությունը.
Հասավ սերվիսին :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շատ եմ սիրում Էս արտահայտությունը.
> Հասավ սերվիսին


-Что?  :Shok: 
-До сервиза дошла...
-Большой сервиз?
-12 персон. 96 предметов...
*-Совести у тебя нет!*  :Angry2:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Вино, красное, две бутыли...
- Три!
- Пиши - три. Выбросила в окно...

----------


## Աբելյան

> - Вино, красное, две бутыли...
> - Три!
> - Пиши - три. Выбросила в окно...


-Белая горячка. Типичный случай.

----------


## Հայկօ

- Դուք էն ասեք, մատանի բերել ե՞ք:
- Բե՛րել եմ, բե՛րել եմ, դոշաբ է՛լ եմ բերել, ձմեռը կուտեք  :Lol2:

----------


## Աբելյան

-Հա՛: Պիտի ուտե՛մ:

----------


## Kuk

> - Դուք էն ասեք, մատանի բերել ե՞ք:
> - Բե՛րել եմ, բե՛րել եմ, դոշաբ է՛լ եմ բերել, ձմեռը կուտեք


Երեխա ե՞մ ինչ է :Angry2:

----------


## Lion

> Երեխա ե՞մ ինչ է


-Դե եսիմ, մտածեցի...
-Պատահումա... :Smile:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

ինչպես է իրեն զգում բրիգադիր Սիսակը   :Think: 
պետք է որ լավ զգա  :Huh:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Ժողովուրդ, ձեզ կարգին պահեք :Ok: , կարող ա պատահի մեզ հետևում են… :Smile: 
/ձևափոխված տարբերակ/

----------


## Dayana

կակ գավարիտ մոյ շեֆ՝ կույ ժելեզա նե օտխադյա օտ կասսի  :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

-У вас на стройке несчастные случаи были?
- Нет!
- Будет , будет ...  :LOL: 

-Слушай студент, а может быть не надо?
- Надо Федь, надо!!!    :Vayreni: 

- Фто не вавотае то ефт
- Что?
- Говорю кто не работает тот ест!!! Учись студент!!!  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> - Фто не вавотае то ефт
> - Что?
> - Говорю кто не работает тот ест!!! Учись студент!!!


- Ա կամպո~՞տ :Nyam:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> - Ա կամպո~՞տ


-Девушка а девушка как тебя зовут?
- Таня   :Smile: 
- А меня Федя  :Jpit: 
- Вот дура  :Dntknw:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Раз......... Два.......Чем больше сдадим тем лучше :LOL: 

Обрили уже........  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Раз......... Два.......Чем больше сдадим тем лучше
> 
> Обрили уже........


էտօ տեբե նե խուխլի մուխլի  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

> էտօ տեբե նե խուխլի մուխլի


-Это только аванс! Ну, студент, готовься! Скоро на тебя наденут деревьянный Макинтош, и в твоём доме будет играть музыка. Но ты его не услышишь!

----------


## Հայկօ

- Буду бить аккуратно, но сильно! гхЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ!  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> - Буду бить аккуратно, но сильно! гхЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ!


-В 3 часа ночи...  :LOL:  Идиот!  :Jpit:

----------


## Dayana

> -В 3 часа ночи...  Идиот!


յա վաս պապռաշու, վա մայոմ դոմե նե վիռաժատսյա  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> յա վաս պապռաշու, վա մայոմ դոմե նե վիռաժատսյա


Պիծ նադը մենշե, նադը մենշե պիծ :Drinks:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

-Чья туфля ?  :Dntknw: 
-О мое!  ::}:

----------


## Երկնային

> Պիծ նադը մենշե, նադը մենշե պիծ


_ա կամպո՞տ…_

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> _ա կամպո՞տ…_


Կամպոտա սեգոդնյա նե բուդետ  :Dntknw:   ::}:

----------


## Dayana

> Պիծ նադը մենշե, նադը մենշե պիծ


ուկռալ վիպիլ, վ տյուրմու, ուկռալ վիպիլ, վ տյուրմու -- ռօմանտիկա  :Tongue:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Մենք ստեղ ոչխար ենք պահում… էն Քենեդուն տենաս ինչի՞ սպանեցին :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Մենք ստեղ ոչխար ենք պահում… էն Քենեդուն տենաս ինչի՞ սպանեցին


-իմացել եմ ով է սպանել Քենեդուն ... 
-Ով ? :Shok: 
- մոռացա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Նկատի ունեցեք՝ Օստապ Բենդերը ոչ ոքի չի սպանել: Նրան սպանել են, այդ պատահել է: Բայց ինքն օրենքի առջև մաքուր է:

----------


## Աբելյան

> - Նկատի ունեցեք՝ Օստապ Բենդերը ոչ ոքի չի սպանել: Նրան սպանել են, այդ պատահել է: Բայց ինքն օրենքի առջև մաքուր է:


-Так что передать, мой король?

----------


## Լուսիանա

> -Так что передать, мой король?


-От борща отказалась ,три порции шашлыка выбросила в пропасть… :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

- А компот?

----------


## Moon

На кого я стал похож?Я потерял своё лицо.
Его нужно иметь :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

> - А компот?


Там  повар ноги моет.

----------


## Dayana

էս ինչա կատարվում, էս ուր եմ ընկել  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> էս ինչա կատարվում, էս ուր եմ ընկել


- Ничего, ничего. В морге переоденут!  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> - Ничего, ничего. В морге переоденут!


Զաչեմ տի տակօյ զլօյ, կակ սաբակա  :Sad: 

 :Blush:

----------


## Mitre

> Զաչեմ տի տակօյ զլօյ, կակ սաբակա


Украл,сел,вышел .
опять украл, опять сел- романтика.

----------


## Հայկօ

> Զաչեմ տի տակօյ զլօյ, կակ սաբակա


- А эта фраза - собака друг человека? Не знаю, как у них на западе, но у нас - управдом друг человека!

----------


## Dayana

> Украл,сел,вышел .
> опять украл, опять сел- романтика.


Զդռավստվույ դառագօյ պապա. Մի ս մամօյ դւմալի ցհտօ տի ւմեռ. Նօ օչեն խառաշյո չտո տի նե ումեռ. մամա գավարիտ, չտո տի դօբռիյ, նօ... սլաբախառակտեռնիյ 

տօչնօ, սլաբախառակտեռնիյ  :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Զդռավստվույ դառագօյ պապա. Մի ս մամօյ դւմալի ցհտօ տի ւմեռ. Նօ օչեն խառաշյո չտո տի նե ումեռ. մամա գավարիտ, չտո տի դօբռիյ, նօ... սլաբախառակտեռնիյ 
> 
> տօչնօ, սլաբախառակտեռնիյ


-Տեբե նե ինտերեսնո, նե մեշայ  :Cool: 
-Պրոդոլժայտե, գոսպոդին պոսոլ, մի ս վամի սովերշեննո սոգլասնի  :Ok:

----------


## Dayana

> -Տեբե նե ինտերեսնո, նե մեշայ 
> -Պրոդոլժայտե, գոսպոդին պոսոլ, մի ս վամի սովերշեննո սոգլասնի


սլուշայ դռուգ, յա տեմե մեշալ... պադա=դի, ... ի տի մնե նե մաշայ .. իզվինի  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ցիգել ցիգել այլուլյու ռուսկօ տուրիստօ օբլիկօ մօռալե  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ցիգել ցիգել այլուլյու ռուսկօ տուրիստօ օբլիկօ մօռալե


շյոտ պապերի  :Angry2:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> շյոտ պապերի


Չտոբ յա վիդել տեբյա վ գռոբու վ բելիխ տապկախ  :LOL: 



Դայուշ  :Kiss:

----------


## Dayana

> Չտոբ յա վիդել տեբյա վ գռոբու վ բելիխ տապկախ 
> 
> 
> 
> Դայուշ


Օն յեշչյո ի սմեյոտսյա  :Angry2: 

Իդ էն տաչիկ մաչիկը չանցավ  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

ասածտ միշտ երկու աստառ ունի ու երկու երես

----------


## Տրիբուն

էտի նախալկի պլավայուտ կակ դելֆինի շիզոֆռենիկի  :Hands Up: 

Էս կինոյի համար ուշքս գնում ա, մի հազար անգամ նայել եմ

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց
չտո վի իզ զա շոկոլադա շում պոդնիմայտե ??  յա վամ վեռնւ սախառոմ

----------


## dvgray

Սունդուկ տի ա նի չելովեկ  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

անի վսե, վսեե տակ  :Aggressive: 
սնաչալը - դավայտե նե բուդեմ  :Blush:  ա պատօմ - սլեդույտե զա մնօյ  :Angry2:

----------


## Guest

- Դեվուշկա, յա չիտայու դյուտյուկտիվնիյ ռոման…

- Վլուբլայտես, =ենիտես, ռազվոդիտես, տոպիտես. Մորե րադոմ.

- Դ=եկսոն ստրելալ վ սունդուկովա.
- նու ի կակ, պոպա՞լ:
- Նետ, պրոմախնուլսա…

- Դ=եկսոն ակազալսա =ենշինոյ:

- "Պոդնիմալաս կռովավայա զորյա…"

- Կամու նու=նա տվոյա կոզլինայա բոռոդա:

- "Էտո տա լոխմատայա, կոտոռայա եմու յամու ռիտ զաստավիլա" - "Դա օնի օբե լոխմատիյե..."

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Էլի հիշեցի…  :LOL: 

- Մի չտո իշեմ, դոկազատելստվա իլի օստանկի դրեվնիխ ցիվիլիզացիյ…

- Ա էքկավատոռ վամ նե նու=են…

----------


## dvgray

Սոխը մա՜՜նր... մա՜՜նր -մանր: Կրակը մարմա՜՜նդ… մարմանդ-մարմանդ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> - Մի չտո իշեմ, դոկազատելստվա իլի օստանկի դրեվնիխ ցիվիլիզացիյ…


լավ չես հիշում  :Wink: 
Девушка, мы доказательства ищем или памятники старины? :Tongue:  




> Սոխը մա՜՜նր... մա՜՜նր -մանր: Կրակը մարմա՜՜նդ… մարմանդ-մարմանդ


էդ պարը մենք գիդում չենք, ասինք  :Sad:   :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*- Все ясно, это белая горячка!
- Да-да, горячий и савсем белий!*  :Joker: 

*- Мочить надо.
 - Да не умею я мочить!
- Учиться надо*.  :LOL: 

Էլի հիշեցի

*- Какой-какой матери? 
- Парижской .. Бога.. матери..*  :LOL:  

*-Не, не пойдет! Я на русалках больше заработаю!*   :LOL: 

*- Операция "Ы"  
- Почему "Ы" ? 
- Чтобы никто не догадался...*  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> *-Не, не пойдет! Я на русалках больше заработаю!*


-Подумаешь?! 300!  :LOL: ...
-Стойте! Ваши условия!
-330!  :Cool: 
-Согласен!
-Каждому!!!  :Ok: 
-... :Think:  Согласен...

----------


## Հայկօ

> *- Мочить надо.
>  - Да не умею я мочить!
> - Учиться надо*.


- Ի դեպ՝ Ձեր նմաններին ես փոքր ժամանակ տեղնուտեղը սպանում էի: Պարսատիկով: Ոսկե Հորթը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> անի վսե, վսեե տակ 
> սնաչալը - դավայտե նե բուդեմ  ա պատօմ - սլեդույտե զա մնօյ


Դու էլ լավ չես հիշում  :Jpit: )))) 

В конце концво в каждой женшине есть черты милицонера, в начале они говорят "давайте не будем, а потом, следуйте за мной"

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց




> - Ա էքկավատոռ վամ նե նու=են…


Доктор, у нас есть экскаватор ?   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Женшина милицонер, она ведь тоже женшина !!!

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Էս կինոյի համար էլ եմ մեռնում  :Hands Up: 

Я требую продолжения банкета

----------


## Հայկօ

- Царь, очень причтно, очень приятно, царь, царь... Очень приятно.

- ...Нам - царям, надо молоко бесплатно давать!  :Lol2:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> - Царь, очень причтно, очень приятно, царь, царь... Очень приятно.
> 
> - ...Нам - царям, надо молоко бесплатно давать!


Բայց սենցա ասում  :Pardon:  

*Да нам, царям, молоко нужно выдавать за вредность! 


-  Икра черная! Икра красная! Икра заморская, баклажановая!..*  ::}: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
*Не ешь меня, я невкусный!* 
Կարող եք ասել, ո՞ր ֆիլմից է   :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> - Ի դեպ՝ Ձեր նմաններին ես փոքր ժամանակ տեղնուտեղը սպանում էի: Պարսատիկով: Ոսկե Հորթը


*Я на вас жалобу подам! Коллективную...*   :Aggressive:  "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" ֆիլմից

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Не ешь меня, я невкусный!* 
> Կարող եք ասել, ո՞ր ֆիլմից է


Իտալացիների անհավանական արկածները Ռուսաստանում  :Smile: 
- Кстати, доктор, угощайтесь.
- Ну что вы, что вы. Я его терпеть не могу.


-----------
- Кто беременный! Я беременный? Розарио Агро еще никто не называл беременным! Приеду в Рим, научу рожать.
...
- Три друга. Если кого надо убить, позвони - приеду.

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> - Три друга. Если кого надо убить, позвони - приеду.


*- Не надо! Я сам! 
Мафия бессмертна* ...  :Cool: 

*
Пойте лучше что-нибудь современное, массовое... Трали-вали, тили-тили... 
 Танцуют все!*   :Dance:

----------


## Dayana

> *- Не надо! Я сам! 
> Мафия бессмертна* ... 
> 
> *
> Пойте лучше что-нибудь современное, массовое... Трали-вали, тили-тили... 
>  Танцуют все!*


ի տեբե վիլյաչուտ Իդ ջան  :LOL:  ի  մեյա  :LOL: 

տօկա նե գավարի ցից  :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ի տեբե վիլյաչուտ Իդ ջան  ի  մեյա 
> 
> տօկա նե գավարի ցից


*Оставь меня, старушка, я в печали!*   :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> *Оставь меня, старушка, я в печали!*


xto eto tut gavkayet?  :Xeloq: 

s vami ne gavkayet a gavarit kapitak Jiglov  :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

-Իսկ դուք եթե չգիտեք, լռեք  :Angry2: 
-Իսկ ես ինչ ասացի՞  որ   :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

> -Իսկ դուք եթե չգիտեք, լռեք 
> -Իսկ ես ինչ ասացի՞  որ


ես ասացի կուզիկը  :Angry2:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*-  Замуровали, демоны!*   :Diablo:   :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> xto eto tut gavkayet? 
> 
> s vami ne gavkayet a gavarit kapitak Jiglov


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 
Իմ ամենասիրած ֆռազաներից "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию" ֆիլմից
*Что Вы на меня так смотрите? Вы на мне дыру протрете! Тьфу на Вас! Тьфу на Вас еще раз.*   :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց սենցա ասում  
> 
> *Да нам, царям, молоко нужно выдавать за вредность! 
> 
> 
> -  Икра черная! Икра красная! Икра заморская, баклажановая!..*


- я не имею право подписывать такие исторические документы
....
- ты что самозванец козеные земли разбазариваешь 
....
- а у вас тут отдельный кабинет есть ? 
....

----------


## Հայկօ

- У Шпака - магнитофон, у посла - медальен...

----------


## Mitre

> - У Шпака - магнитофон, у посла - медальен...


Իսկ դուք ,որ չգիտեք ,  :Smile: մի խոսեք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> [B]- Не надо! Я сам! 
> 
> *
> Пойте лучше что-нибудь современное, массовое... Трали-вали, тили-тили... 
>  Танцуют все!*


այ կարծեմ ամենաճիշտը սենց էր  :LOL:  եթե չեմ սխալվում 

- напомните как вас зовут, да Мариа Иванна, вы думайте нам царям легко, да нам надо бесплатно молоко дать, за вредность

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> *Оставь меня, старушка, я в печали!*


էսի բոմբն էր.. լավ հիշեցիր  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
*Храните деньги в Сберегательной Кассе! Если, конечно, они у вас есть.* 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> այ կարծեմ ամենաճիշտը սենց էր  եթե չեմ սխալվում 
> 
> - напомните как вас зовут, да Мариа Иванна, вы думайте нам царям легко, да нам надо бесплатно молоко дать, за вредность
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> էսի բոմբն էր.. լավ հիշեցիր 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> *Храните деньги в Сберегательной Кассе! Если, конечно, они у вас есть.*


Շպակի կառոննի ֆրազան հիշու՞մ եք

Собака с милицией обещала придти. И, действительно, пришла!

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շուրա...գիտեք, թե որքան եմ Ձեզ հարգում...բայց Դուք կատարյալ ապուշ եք, Շուրա  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

* -Утром деньги , вечером стулья, вечером деньги  ночью стулья...* 

*А можно так - утром стулья, а вечером деньги? 
-Можно, но деньги - вперед!*   :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էնքան էլ կինո չի...բայց դե  :Smile: 

"Սալյերի...բայց դու ինչ ախխմախ կոմպոզիտոր ես"  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Ну вы, блин, даете...*   ::}:

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Ну вы, блин, даете...*


-Что вы? Что вы?! Даю честное, благородное слово!

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Джентельмены, скорее идите к нам! Неужели вы не хотите осмотреть трупики, гробики, склепики и саркофагики?*   :Hands Up:  
Նոր էս ֆիլմն էի նայում, կարո՞ղ եք ասել, որտեղից է  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շուրա...գիտեք, թե որքան եմ Ձեզ հարգում...բայց Դուք կատարյալ ապուշ եք, Շուրա


Գնացեք Կիև (?) ու հարցրեք, թե ով էր Պանիկովսկին մինչև հեղափոխությունը;

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Գնացեք Կիև (?) ու հարցրեք, թե ով էր Պանիկովսկին մինչև հեղափոխությունը;


- Ինձ պետք է մեկ միլիոն և մի անգամից
- Մի գուցե կհամաձայնվեիք մաս-մաս վերցնե՞լ

----------


## Lion

> - Ինձ պետք է մեկ միլիոն և մի անգամից
> - Մի գուցե կհամաձայնվեիք մաս-մաս վերցնե՞լ


 - Ես մաս մաս կվերցնեի, բայց ինձ միանգամից է պետք :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> - Ես մաս մաս կվերցնեի, բայց ինձ միանգամից է պետք


Մոժետ վամ ի  կլյուչ դած օտ սեյֆա գդե դենգի լեժաաատ  :Angry2:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Может вам еще и ключи от квартиры, где денги лежат?  :Smile: 

- Սղոցե՛ք, Շու՛րա, սղոցե՛ք...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

- Вы говорили, что я злая! 
 -Добрая!
-Что я сухая! 
-Мокрая!   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> - Вы говорили, что я злая! 
>  -Добрая!
> -Что я сухая! 
> -Мокрая!


Պռակոֆի Լյուդմիլեվնա, մի վաս լյուբիմ, վ գլուբինե դուշի  գդե տօ գլուբակո օչեն գլուբակաօ  :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Պռակոֆի Լյուդմիլեվնա, մի վաս լյուբիմ, վ գլուբինե դուշի  գդե տօ գլուբակո օչեն գլուբակաօ


*- Я понял почему у нас не складывается семья, нам нужен ребенок.
- Да ты что, я же сейчас на работе!*   :Pardon:

----------


## Lion

> Մոժետ վամ ի  կլյուչ դած օտ սեյֆա գդե դենգի լեժաաատ


Уважаемый - на мне узоров нет и цветы не растут... :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Уважаемый - на мне узоров нет и цветы не растут...


յա ստայալա վ օչերեձ, յա ստայալա  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

В квартиру всех впускать, никого не выпускать, в случаи сопротивления открывайте огонь  :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

Չէ, դուք գնացեք Կիև ու հարցրեք , թե ով էր Պանիկովսկին մինչև հեղափոխությունը:

----------


## Lion

У Шпака манитафон, у посла медалион... :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

- Слыш, ты зачем усы сбрил?
- Кому??  :Shok: 

- Ну, будете у нас на Калыме..
- Нет уж.. лучше вы к нам  :LOL:

----------


## Mitre

> У Шпака манитафон, у посла медалион...


Об этом твердит Лион. :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Об этом твердит Лион.


Я артист болших и малых академических театров. А имя моя... А имя моя слишком известна, что я ее тут назвал :Tongue:

----------


## Mitre

> Я артист болших и малых академических театров. А имя моя... А имя моя слишком известна, что я ее тут назвал


Крикляк ?  Какая странная имя.

----------


## Lion

Да Марфая Василевна я... :Tongue:

----------


## Mitre

> Да Марфая Василевна я...


Очень приятно ,Царь.

----------


## Lion

А кто платит за банкет??

----------


## Mitre

> А кто платит за банкет??


За все уплачено, еште

----------


## Աբելյան

-А компот?  :Angry2:

----------


## Mitre

> -А компот?


Может , я готовлюсь стать отцом.

----------


## Գալաթեա

- Житие мое..
- Какое житие твое, пес смердящий!  :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

> Может , я готовлюсь стать отцом.


խուլիգանի  :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Может , я готовлюсь стать отцом.


-Да нееет: торопиться не надо...  :Acute:

----------


## Mitre

> խուլիգանի


Ես միայն ներս մտա , ազնիվ խոսք

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> -Да нееет: торопиться не надо...


Էս գործը հանգստություն է սիրում

----------


## Dayana

> Ես միայն ներս մտա , ազնիվ խոսք


Ձեր նմանները խայտառակում են րեսպուբլիկան  :Angry2:  



> -Да нееет: торопиться не надо...


մեռա  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Հայկ ինքը ամուսնանած տղայա, ինչ կուզի կանի, մի խանգարի  :LOL: 
կներեք Օֆտոպի համար  :LOL:  չդիմացա գայթակղությանը  :LOL:

----------


## Mitre

> Հայկ ինքը ամուսնանած տղայա, ինչ կուզի կանի, մի խանգարի 
> կներեք Օֆտոպի համար  չդիմացա գայթակղությանը


В доме я мужчина,  но... :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> В доме я мужчина,  но...


-Но вы наконец будете жрать или нет!  :Angry2:

----------


## Երկնային

_этот Василий Алибабаевич.. этот нехороший человек!_

----------


## Mitre

> _этот Василий Алибабаевич.. этот нехороший человек!_


И больше никто незвал его Ахмед сорви голова, потому что у него не было головы

----------


## Աբելյան

> _этот Василий Алибабаевич.. этот нехороший человек!_


Нырять заставлял в такую холодину...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> И больше никто незвал его Ахмед сорви голова, потому что у него не было головы


-Как это не было  :Shok: 
(Бриллиантовая Рука)

----------


## Mitre

> Нырять заставлял в такую холодину...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> -Как это не было 
> (Бриллиантовая Рука)


Սև ծովը լողալով է անցել: Գասպարավարի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> -Как это не было 
> (Бриллиантовая Рука)


Ինչ որ պատմում եմ , անձամբ ինքս եմ քննել

----------


## Մանոն

Համոն փողը չի տվել...
Сподкнулся, упал...очнулся-гипс

----------


## Mitre

> Համոն փողը չի տվել...
> Сподкнулся, упал...очнулся-гипс


Ըշտե Լյուբան է

----------


## Dayana

> Համոն փողը չի տվել...
> Сподкнулся, упал...очнулся-гипс


ասում եմ էդ աղջիկը քեզ սազական չի  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

- Царь, очень приятно, царь, царь, очень приятно   :Smile:

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010)

----------


## Mitre

> ասում եմ էդ աղջիկը քեզ սազական չի


Գեղեցկուհի , կոմերտուհի

----------


## Երկնային

> - Царь, очень приятно, царь, царь, очень приятно


_чувиха... гёрл! гёрл!_

----------


## Dayana

:Xeloq:  Պեծյա .. էէէէ, Սաշա  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> _чувиха... гёрл! гёрл!_


Хмырь повесился  :Sad:

----------


## impression

> Хмырь повесился


-Умерла?
-Я умер!  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> А кто платит за банкет??


 Народ :Smile: 

 Այս մեջբերումը ցենզուրան հանել է... :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Летяяяять ууууткиии~~
Летяяяять ууууткиииииии ~~

----------


## Dayana

> Летяяяять ууууткиии~~
> Летяяяять ууууткиииииии ~~


Ննատաշկաա՜, տի ու մենյա օդնա՜  :Love:

----------


## Mitre

> Ննատաշկաա՜, տի ու մենյա օդնա՜


Не убет , значит любит

----------


## Dayana

> Не убет , значит любит


Ժիվյոմ բռած դեմանով  :Goblin:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ժիվյոմ բռած դեմանով


_ի ծեբյա վիլեչատ…ի մենյա վիլեչատ…_  :Joker:   ::}:

----------


## Mitre

> _ի ծեբյա վիլեչատ…ի մենյա վիլեչատ…_


Սղոցեք Շուրա , սղոցեք նրանք ոսկուց են

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Ты пошто боярыню обидел, смерд?!!*   :Goblin: 

*-Смерд! 
- От смерда слышу!*   :Angry2: 

*-Пложь трубку! 
- Не полОжу!..*   :Telephone: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> _чувиха... гёрл! гёрл!_


- Стол? 
 - Э тейбл. 
 - Девушка? 
- Чувиха. 
 - Да нет же! Герл! 
 - Оу, йес, герл ,  герл ... :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

> - Стол? 
>  - Э тейбл. 
>  - Девушка? 
> - Чувиха. 
>  - Да нет же! Герл! 
>  - Оу, йес, герл ,  герл ...


Հայ ե՞ս  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լո գի կա !  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Լո գի կա !


 :Shok:  Դա տի տելեպատ  :Shok:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Я не волшебник, я только учюсь...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Յա տամ սիչաս տակ խախատալսյա  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Յա տամ սիչաս տակ խախատալսյա


 :LOL:  մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ  :LOL: 

Լյոտչի՞կ   :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

- Нэт, эндАкринолог!

----------


## Գալաթեա

> մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ 
> 
> Լյոտչի՞կ


Տամ ժենշինա կուռիլա։

Ռուբիկը ջան  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Տամ ժենշինա կուռիլա։
> 
> Ռուբիկը ջան


հա ջան  :Smile: 

Դռուգ, ուխաձի ...  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հա ջան 
> 
> Դռուգ, ուխաձի ...


Սադիտես ժռած, *պոժալուստա*  :LOL: 

Դայ  :Love:

----------


## Վարպետ

> հա ջան 
> 
> Դռուգ, ուխաձի ...


Լարիսա Իվանըվնու խաչու!

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լարիսա Իվանըվնու խաչու!


Լյուստռու...սլուչայնը ստուլըմ...զացեպիլ  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Սադիտես ժռած, *պոժալուստա* 
> 
> Դայ


Նու վի բուձեծե ժռած իլի նետ  :Angry2: 



> Լարիսա Իվանըվնու խաչու!


Զնայիծի չտո Միմին, կածիծես կա վի կալբասկոյ, պօ մալոյ Սպասսկոյ  :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նու վի բուձեծե ժռած իլի նետ 
> 
> Զնայիծի չտո Միմին, կածիծես կա վի կալբասկոյ, պօ մալոյ Սպասսկոյ


Նիչիվո, յա պիշկոմ պաստայու  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Լյուստռու...սլուչայնը ստուլըմ...զացեպիլ


Ի սկազալ չտո տոժե խոչիտ..  :Blush:  տակիե վապռոսի զադայոծե, չտո նե ուդոբնո օտվեչած

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ի սկազալ չտո տոժե խոչիտ..  տակիե վապռոսի զադայոծե, չտո նե ուդոբնո օտվեչած


Վայ, մամա ջան, էս ինչա ստեղ կատարվուու՛՛մ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Վայ, մամա ջան, էս ինչա ստեղ կատարվուու՛՛մ


Դառագոյ պապա, դառագայա մամա
Գալյա սագլաստնա, մեժդու նամի վսյո ռիշինո  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դառագոյ պապա, դառագայա մամա
> Գալյա սագլաստնա, մեժդու նամի վսյո ռիշինո


Կոստյումն է, որ քեզ պետք է գեղեցկացնի?  :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կոստյումն է, որ քեզ պետք է գեղեցկացնի?


Մաֆիա բեսմեռտնա ! ...Ռոզարիո Ագրո եշչո նիկտո նե օբմանիվալ  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մաֆիա բեսմեռտնա ! ...Ռոզարիո Ագրո եշչո նիկտո նե օբմանիվալ


Պոպսա անեմ? լօլ Աձին զա վսեխ, ի վսե զա ադնավօ!  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պոպսա անեմ? լօլ Աձին զա վսեխ, ի վսե զա ադնավօ!


Էտը նե լաշադկա...էտը մամոնտ կակոյ-տո  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լարիսա Իվանըվնու խաչու!


Գռւոզին, գռուզին, սկաժի պուստ պադռւժկու վազմյոտ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գռւոզին, գռուզին, սկաժի պուստ պադռւժկու վազմյոտ


Տի լուբիշ դոլմա?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տի լուբիշ դոլմա?


Я вам один умный вещь скажу, но только вы не обижайтесь

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Սադիտես ժռած, *պոժալուստա* 
> 
> Դայ


А в тюрьме сейчас ужин, макарооооны дают

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Я вам один умный вещь скажу, но только вы не обижайтесь


Ա ու վաս եսծ կռակադիլ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Лошадью ходи, лошадью, век воли не видать

----------


## Գալաթեա

> А в тюрьме сейчас ужин, макарооооны дают


Վո ձերեվնյա, ա...կակ ժե օն մոժետ սիդեծ?? օն ժե պամյաատնիիկ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վո ձերեվնյա, ա...կակ ժե օն մոժետ սիդեծ?? օն ժե պամյաատնիիկ


լավ չես հիշում … :Jpit: ))) 

Кто ж его посадит? Он же памятник.

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ты туда не ходи , ты сюда ходи. А то снег башка попадёт. Совсем мёртвый будешь

----------


## Գալաթեա

> լավ չես հիշում …))) 
> 
> Кто ж его посадит? Он же памятник.


Հա  :Blush: 

տուտ պոմնյու...ա տուտ նե պոմնյու  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Tы туда не ходи , ты сюда ходи. А то снег башка попадёт. Совсем мёртвый будешь


Նեվինավատայա յաա~ Օն սամ պրիշոլ  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ամենա սիրածս ֆրազաներից մեկը, էտ կինոյից, կարող ա հազար տոկոս ճիծտ չլինի 

Вот, один наш коллега, тоже академик, три класса образование, а червонец так нарисует, от ностаящего не отличишь

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Նեվինավատայա յաա~ Օն սամ պրիշոլ


Руссо туристо, облико морале, фрштейн?

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
Детям мороженое, бабе цветы. Смотри, не перепутай, Кутузов.

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
За чужой счет пьют даже трезвенники и язвенники  :Hands Up:  էսի համամարդկային ճշմարտություն ա

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
վերջինն եմ գրում  :Jpit: )))))))))) 

Козладоев, бить буду аккуратно, но сильно  :Jpit: )))))))))))))))

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
մեկ էլ մի հատ հարց, որ ծայրից ծայր թեման չնայեմ, ստեղ Մենք ենք մեր սարերից խոսակցություն եղե՞լ ա, թե չէ, պետք ա բացել

----------


## Հայկօ

> մեկ էլ մի հատ հարց, որ ծայրից ծայր թեման չնայեմ, ստեղ Մենք ենք մեր սարերից խոսակցություն եղե՞լ ա, թե չէ, *պետք ա բացել*


- Ծածկվի՜, ծածկվի՜, ա՛յ տղա, չմրսե՛ս: Քեզնից մեղադրյալ դուրս չի գա  :Jpit: 
...
- Հլա մի ի՛նձ քընընիր:

----------


## Lion

> Летяяяять ууууткиии~~
> Летяяяять ууууткиииииии ~~


 Ииии дваааа гусьяяя... :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Рубль - штучка! Три рубля - кучка! В кучке три штучки.*   :Smile: 

*Грудь вперед!
- Вы мне льстите.
- Вам все льстят*.  :Blush: 

*-А если он в шкаф не влезет? 
- Впихнем!*  :Ok: 

*- Сокол ты наш, Орлов! 
- Я не Орлов, я Соколов ...  
-Все равно! Орел ты, Соколов,..., Орел!*  :Hands Up: 

*Фатима, какая у тебя фатима!*   ::}:

----------


## Lion

> Руссо туристо, облико морале, фрштейн?


 А что она хочет, может нужна помощь??

----------


## Mitre

> А что она хочет, может нужна помощь??


Нечего не хочет, просто танцует

----------


## Աբելյան

> Нечего не хочет, просто танцует


-Танцуют все!

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Нечего не хочет, просто танцует


*-Лелик, это же негигиенично! 
- Зато дешево, надежно и практично!*  :Ok: 

*-Мне надо принять ванну, выпить чашечку кофе... 
 - Будет тебе и ванна, будет тебе и кофа, будет и какава с чаем, поехали к шефу*   :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> .. 
>  - Будет тебе и ванна, будет тебе и кофа, будет и *какава* с чаем, поехали к шефу [/B]


Кстати - по утрам шампанское пют только аристократы и дегенераты...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Кстати - по утрам шампанское пют только аристократы и дегенераты...


* Шампанское по утрам пьют или аристократы или дегенераты!*   :Pardon: 

*
- У Вас ус отклеился! 
- Шпашибо...*   ::}:

----------


## Mitre

> *-Лелик, это же негигиенично! 
> - Зато дешево, надежно и практично!* 
> 
> *-Мне надо принять ванну, выпить чашечку кофе... 
>  - Будет тебе и ванна, будет тебе и кофа, будет и какава с чаем, поехали к шефу*


ДОСТАТОЧНО ОДНОЙ ТАБЛЕТКИ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> - Ծածկվի՜, ծածկվի՜, ա՛յ տղա, չմրսե՛ս: Քեզնից մեղադրյալ դուրս չի գա 
> ...
> - Հլա մի ի՛նձ քընընիր:


ընգեր կապիտան, դու որ չըլնեիր, ես լողացողը չէէէէի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ընգեր կապիտան, դու որ չըլնեիր, ես լողացողը չէէէէի:


Հնձածդ խոտ չի՞

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*- Спать - не могу, есть - не могу, пить... пить - ммогу...*  Ազազելից  :Love: 

*...и брюки легко превращаются... превращаются брюки... брюки превращаются... в элегантные шорты!*   :Blush:

----------


## The_Ar

Хочешь сделать, что то хорошо, сделаи это сам!!!
Zorg
5-и Элемент!

----------


## Lion

*Значет хотите по жесткому...*

*5-и Элемент!*  - Брюсь, когда за ними погналис полицейские "машины" :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_Служебный роман 

Людмила Прокофьевна: "Работники говорят, что я злая!"
Новосельцев: "Нет, вы добрая..."
Людмила Прокофьевна: "Что я бессердечная!"
Новосельцев: "Нет, зачем....сердечная..."
Людмила Прокофьевна: "Что я сухая!!!"
Новосельцев: "Нет, мокрая..."_

 :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> _Служебный роман 
> 
> Людмила Прокофьевна: "Работники говорят, что я злая!"
> Новосельцев: "Нет, вы добрая..."
> Людмила Прокофьевна: "Что я бессердечная!"
> Новосельцев: "Нет, зачем....сердечная..."
> Людмила Прокофьевна: "Что я сухая!!!"
> Новосельцев: "Нет, мокрая..."_


չտօ զա բազառ տուտ ուստռոյիլի  :Angry2:

----------


## Երկնային

> չտօ զա բազառ տուտ ուստռոյիլի


_- ой! не бейте сюда, это мое больное место… и по голове не бейте - это тоже больное место…_

----------


## Հայկօ

*Не бойсА, Казладою! Буду бить АкуратнО, нО сильнО!*

----------


## Sunny Stream

> - ой! не бейте сюда, это мое больное место… и по голове не бейте - это тоже больное место… [/I]


Это ваше пустое место! 
 :Tongue: 
Вера, позовите самую светлую голову нашей с вами современнсти  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Гюльчитай, открой личико!*   :Wink: 


*Господин назначил меня любимой женой!*  :Tongue:  :Blush: 


*-Шёл мимо. Дай, думаю, зайду. 
- Шёл? Ну и иди... мимо!*  :Hands Up:

----------


## Moon

А может не надо?
Надо Федя, надо!

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Если человек идиот, то это надолго*.   :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Պա ուտռամ շամպանսկոյե պյուտ իլի արիստակռատի իլի դեգենեռատի:

----------


## Lion

-Ինչու խցկվեցիք, չտեսաք ներսում մարդ կա:
-Ես մտածում էի…
-Ախ դուք նա մտածում եք…: Մտածոող: Իսկ ինչ էր Ձեր անունը, մտածող Ժան Ժակ Ռուսսո, Մարկոս Ավրելիոս, Սպինոզա?
-Աըըը…
-Դե լաաավ, ապրեք, ես Ձեզ ներում եմ: Ի դեպ, ծանոթանք. Ինչ էլ չլինի, ազգականներ ենք, իսկ ազգականությունը պարտավորեցնող բան է: Իմ անունը Բենդեր է, Օստապ Բենդեր: Թույլ տվեք իմանալ Ձեր նախնական ազգանունը…
-Բալագանով, Շուրա Բալագանով…
-Զբաղմունքի մասին չեմ հարցնում, բայց գլխի եմ ընկնում… Այս տարի դատվածությունները շատ են??
-Դե մի քանի հատ…
-Վատ էէէ, շատ վատ…: Գողությունը մեղք է. Հուսով եմ մայրիկը փոքր տարիքում Ձեզ ծանոթացրել է այդ դոկտրինային…
-Ապա մի նայեեք, նայեքքք… տեսնում եք?
-Ով է դա, Բորնեո կղզու նահանգապետն է, ինչ է?
-Դա Պանիկովսկին է…

----------


## Dayana

Այո, սա Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոն չէ  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Այո, սա Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոն չէ


 Рио де Жанейро - эта моя мечта и не смейте касаться ее своими грязными лапами...   :Pardon:

----------


## Lion

-Լեյտենանտ Շմիդտի, որդի... ինչպիս ողորմելի զբաղմունք: Լավ, ասենք մեկ շաբաթ, մեկ ամիս, իսկ հետո?? Չէ որ դրանից հետո Ձեր խոպոպիկները բոլորին ճանաչելի կդառնան և Ձեզ կսկսեն ուղղակի ծեծել...
-Բայց չէ որ Դոոուքք էլ...
-Մանկիկ... Այն ինչ դուք տեսաք, նույնիսկ էպիզոդ չէր: Այլ այնպես, մանրուք... հիսուննոց որոնող ջենտլմեն... Ասացեք ինձ, Շուրա, Ձեզ որքան է պետք երջանկության համար...
-5.000...
-Ամսեկան?
-Տարեկաաան...
-Չէ, այդ դեպքում մեր ճանապարհները տարբեր են, ինձ պետք է 500.000 և այն էլ միանգամից:
-Իսկ գուցե... մաս-մաս վերցնեքի...?
-Ես մաս-մաս կվերցնեի, բայց ինձ միանգամից է պետք...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Рио де Жанейро - эта моя мечта и не смейте касаться ее своими грязными лапами...


- Դա իմ մանկության բյուրեղյա երազանքն է... Մի կպեք նրան Ձեր կեղտոտ թաթերով...

----------


## Աբելյան

այ էս ֆրազները շատ եմ սիրում  :Love: 

-Подскалзнулся, упал, закрытый перелом, потерял сознание, очнулся-гипс...
-Лучше б я упал вместо тебя...  :Cry: 

-Ազատ, տելևիզր ես առե՞լ:
-Հա:
-Ապառիկ ա՞:
-Չէ, Panasonic ա:

-Ты за что боярню обидел, смерд?

----------


## Երկնային

_Минут-точку! Минут-точку! Будьте добры помедленнее... Я записываю...

"Кавказская пленница"-ից_

----------


## Kuk

> Պա ուտռամ շամպանսկոյե պյուտ *իլի* արիստակռատի իլի դեգենեռատի:


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 
Լիլ, համ էլ էս առաջին «իլի»-ն չկա :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

*Ну, граждане... алкoголики, хулиганы, тунеядцы! Кто хочет поработать?*  :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

> *Ну, граждане... алкoголики, хулиганы, тунеядцы! Кто хочет поработать?*


_кто не работает. тот ест!_  :Tongue:

----------


## Lion

- Ես խաբեցի Ձեզ, Ադամ... Ես չեմ կարող նվիրել Ձեզ ոչ Իզոտտո-ֆրասկինի, ոչ Մազիորոլլա և ոչ էլ նույնիսկ Բյուիկ... Ողջ հարցն այն է, որ պետությունն ինձ գնորդ չի համարում. նրան հետաքրքրում է այն հարցը, թե որտեղից այս գումարները...
- Դե լաավ, ոչինչ, իմ լորենդիտրիխն էլ վատ մեքենա չե: Այ որ մի յուղատար խողովակ ունենայի...
- Աաաա... յուղատար խողովակ ես Ձեզ բերել եմ: Եվ էլի ինչ-որ ավտոխլամ...
-Ինչ լավ է. հիմա էլ ինձ ոչ մի Բյուիկ էլ պետք չէ: Դե գնացինք...
-Ուր?
-Ուր կամենաք...
-Իսկ Դուք գիտեիք, Ադամ, յուրաքանչյուր մարդու, նույնիսկ պարտիականի, ճնշում է 240 կգ-անոց մթնոլորտային սյունը:
-Է հետո?
-Ճնշում է, Ադամ, հասկանում եք, գիշեր ու ցերեկ... ճնշում է... Հատկապես գիշերները. Ինչ??
-Ոչնիչ, ես Ձեզ լսում եմ...
-Գիտեք ինչ, Ադամ, վերջերս կայարանում ինձ մոտեցավ մի տատիկ և առաջարկեց գնել պրիմուսի մշտնջենական ասեղ: Ես չգնեցի, ես չեմ ուզում հավերժ ապրել: Ես ուզում եմ մեռնել... Ինձ մոտ առկա են սիրահարության բոլոր անուղղակի նշանները` ախորժակի բացակայություն, անքնություն, ոտանավորներ գրելու մարմաջ: Ահա, լսեք, ինչ եմ հնարել ես երեկ, գիշերը` էլեկտրական լամպի թարթող լույսի տակ
<Ես հիշում եմ պահն այն սքանչելի,
Երբ իմ առաջ դու հառնեցիր որպես տեսլի,
Որպես ոգի մի վաղանցուկ ու սքանչելի,
Որպես տեսլի, քո հմայքով դու անբասիր...>
Լավնէ, շատ լավն է???
-Այոոո...
-Եվ միայն վաղ առավոտյան, լուսադեմին, ես հիշեցի, որ այդ տողերը գրել է Ա. Պուշկինը: Ինչպիսի դասական հարված...
-Իսկ դուք նրա` Զոսյա Վիկտորովնայի, մոտ եղել եք?
-Ոչ, չեմ եղել և չեմ էլ գնա: Հպարտ ամոթխածության պատճառով: Երկրի տարբեր ծայրերից ես նրան 300 ռուբլու հեռագիր ուղարկեցին և նույնիսկ 30 կոպեկի պատասխան էլ չստացա: Եվ դա ես, ում սիրել են տանտիկիններ, տնային տնտեսուհիներ, այրիներ և նույնիսկ մի կին` ատամնատեխնիկ, ոչ Ադամ, չեմ գնա... Հաջողություն Ձեզ...
-Սպասեք, կտանեմ...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> - Ես խաբեցի Ձեզ, Ադամ... Ես չեմ կարող նվիրել Ձեզ ոչ Իզոտտո-ֆրասկինի, ոչ Մազիորոլլա և ոչ էլ նույնիսկ Բյուիկ... Ողջ հարցն այն է, որ պետությունն ինձ գնորդ չի համարում. նրան հետաքրքրում է այն հարցը, թե որտեղից այս գումարները......



Լիոն, դու այս կտրվածքը անգիր հիշու՞մ ես  :Shok: 

*- А вдоль дороги  мертвые с косами стоять, и тишина...*  ::}: 

*Все русские играют на бабалайках!*   :Russian:  Неуловимые мстители

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լիոն, դու այս կտրվածքը անգիր հիշու՞մ ես


Իհա՛րկե պիտի հիշի: Եվ ո՛չ միայն *Lion*-ը: Միայն նրա վրա չէ ճնշում երկու հարյուր ութսուն կիլոգրամանոց օդի սյունը  :Wink: :

----------


## Dayana

> - Ես խաբեցի Ձեզ, Ադամ... Ես չեմ կարող նվիրել Ձեզ ոչ Իզոտտո-ֆրասկինի, ոչ Մազիորոլլա և ոչ էլ նույնիսկ Բյուիկ... Ողջ հարցն այն է, որ պետությունն ինձ գնորդ չի համարում. նրան հետաքրքրում է այն հարցը, թե որտեղից այս գումարները...
> - Դե լաավ, ոչինչ, իմ լորենդիտրիխն էլ վատ մեքենա չե: Այ որ մի յուղատար խողովակ ունենայի...
> - Աաաա... յուղատար խողովակ ես Ձեզ բերել եմ: Եվ էլի ինչ-որ ավտոխլամ...
> -Ինչ լավ է. հիմա էլ ինձ ոչ մի Բյուիկ էլ պետք չէ: Դե գնացինք...
> -Ուր?
> -Ուր կամենաք...
> -Իսկ Դուք գիտեիք, Ադամ, յուրաքանչյուր մարդու, նույնիսկ պարտիականի, ճնշում է 240 կգ-անոց մթնոլորտային սյունը:
> -Է հետո?
> -Ճնշում է, Ադամ, հասկանում եք, գիշեր ու ցերեկ... ճնշում է... Հատկապես գիշերները. Ինչ??
> ...


Չէ, _ձեզանից_  միլիոնատեր դուրս չեկավ, ստպված _եք_ դառնալ տնային կառավարիչ  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ, _ձեզանից_  միլիոնատեր դուրս չեկավ, ստպված _եք_ դառնալ տնային կառավարիչ


Ժամանակը, որ մենք ունենք, փող է, որ մենք չունենք  :Smile: : Օ. Մ. Բենդեր-Զադունայսկի

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, դու այս կտրվածքը անգիր հիշու՞մ ես 
> 
> *- А вдоль дороги  мертвые с косами стоять, и тишина...* 
> 
> *Все русские играют на бабалайках!*   Неуловимые мстители


Իհարկե, որոշ թերություններով, բայց հիշում եմ...

 -Լավ, սերենադը համարենք ավարտված: Արդեն պարզ է, որ դուք ինձ չեք սիրի: Ես ձեզնից երբեք չեմ հասնի նրան, ինչին հասավ իմ մանկության ընկեր Կոլյա Օստենբակենը իմ մանկության ընկերուհի, լեհ գեղեցկուհի Ինգա Զայոնցից. աղջիկը նրան սիրեց: Վերջ: Անցնենք գործի: Ես Ձեզ մոտ եկել եմ ինչպես իրավաբանը իրավաբանի մոտ: Թղթապանակը վաճառվում է: Արժե մեկ միլիոն: Գնեք: Եթե չգնեք, ես այն կտանեմ...
-Լավ, թերևս արժե նայել, հետաքրքրության համար...
-Դե ինչ, նայենք, առաջնորդվելով ըստ էության անմեղ այդ զգացումով: Հըըըմ... Պարոնայք երդվյալ ատենակալներ: Իմ պաշտպանյալ Ալեքսանդր Իվանովիչ Կորեյկոն ծնվել է հազար ութհարյուր... թերևս երջանիկ մանկությունն արժե բաց թողնել: Այն պայծառ օրերին նա դեռ չէր զբաղվում առևտրական թալանով: Հետո գալիս է պատանեկությունը, հույսերի շրջան, հետո երիտասարդությունը և լուրջ գործեր: Թերթենք այս էջը, պարոնայք: Խնդրեմ. ուր կորավ Պովոլժիայի սովյալների համար նախատեսված պարենամթերքներով գնացքը?: Ներվայններին խնդրում եմ չնայել: Դուք միայն նայեք նրա դեմքին...
_ԱՆակնկալ հարված, կռիվ, Բենդերը հաղթում է, Կորեյկոյին գցում անկողնու վրա..._
-Նիստը շարունակվում է: Իմ պաշտպանյալը ուզում էր խեղդել ինձ, բայց դա նրան չհաջողվեց: Նրան ակնհայտորեն հետաքրքրում էր այն հարցը, թե ինչ կա իմ ներսում: Շտապեմ բավարարել նրա հետաքրքրությունը: Իմ ներսում կա մեծ սիրտ, առողջ թոքեր և լյարդ, առանց վնասակար քարերի, խնդրում եմ արձանագրել այս փաստը: Եվ այսպես, ես շարունակում եմ: Խնդրում եմ հարցրեք իմ պաշտպանյալին. արդյոք նա չի բռնել անմաքուր գործարքեր հերկուլեսյան սկումբրիեևիչի հետ?? Ոչ, լավ... Իսկ հերկուլեսյան Պոլիխայեվի հետ? Ոչ, լաաավվվ... այլևս հարցեր չունեմ:  Եվ այսպես, պարոնայք երդվյալ ատենակալներ: Իմ պաշտպանյալը մեղավոր է. նա մեղք է գործել, դա ապացուցված է: Ինչպիսի պատիժ եք առաջարկում? Աաաա, աաահհ, աաա... Վատ են գործերդ Ալեքսանդր Իվանիչ,, շաատ, շատ վատ են... Եվ այնուհանդերձ, պարոնայք երդվյալ ատենակալներ, ես առաջարկում եմ ներողամիտ լինել իմ պաշտպանյալի նկատմամբ, եթե նա բարի լինի և ինձ տա մեկ միլիոն: Վերջ, ես վերջացրեցի... Օֆֆֆ, հոգնեցի, ուտել եմ ուզում: Ի դեպ, Ալեքսանդր Իվանիչ, սառը կոտլետ չունեք պահած, նեղ օրվա համար: Ոչ? ափսոս... Ի դեպ, զարմալի աղքատություն, հաշվի առնելով Ձեր գռփած միլիոնները...
-Երբ առաջին անգամ եկաք ինձ մոտ միլիցիոների գլխարկով, կարծեցի մանր ժուլիկ եք: Ես սխալվեցի: Հակառակ դեպքում դուք ինձ այլևս չէիք տեսնի...
-Փորձված գայլը երկու ոտքով է թակարդն ընկնում, ասաց իմ մանկության ընկեր Կոլյա Օստենբակենը իմ մանկության ընկերուհի, լեհ գեղեցկուհի Ինգա Զայոնցի հետ ամուսնանալուց մեկ շաբաթ անց: Եվ այսպես, ինչ եղավ գումարի հարցը???
-Թղթապանակը լավն է, կարելի է գնել... բայց միլիոն...
-Իմ հաշվարկով դուք միայն Հերկուլեսից քամել եք 7-8 միլիոն: Հաջողություն ձեզ: Խնդրում եմ տանից դուրս չգաք: Կես ժամից Ձեր հետևից կգան...
-Սպասեք, այդպես գործ չեն բռնում...
-Ես ազատ նկարիչ եմ և սառը փիլիսոփա: Ես գաղափարական մարտիկ եմ, հանուն դրամանիշների: 
-Հա, բայց գումարն այստեղ չէ:
-Կարող եմ մեքենա առաջարկել:
-Չէէէ..., հա, ի դեպ: Իսկ արյունոտ տղաները Ձեզ չեն նեղացնի??
-Պապաշա, հանգիստ եղեք...

----------


## Հայկօ

«Իրավաբանական անձը իրավաբանական անձի մոտ»  :Wink: 
«Հրաշալի վանդակապատ կառեթ»-ը մոռացար  :Jpit:   :Hands Up: 

Կինոյի ամենալավ տեղերից է: Մանավանդ՝ կոմանդորի տանգոյից հետո  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> «Իրավաբանական անձը իրավաբանական անձի մոտ» 
> «Հրաշալի վանդակապատ կառեթ»-ը մոռացար  
> 
> Կինոյի ամենալավ տեղերից է: Մանավանդ՝ կոմանդորի տանգոյից հետո


Կինոն նայելիս ուշադիր եղիր: Ռուսական տարբերակում ասում. <Յուրիդիչեսկոօյե լիցօ կ յուրիդիչեսկօմու լիցու>, բայց հայկական տարբերակը ցավոք ոչ ճիշտ է թարգմանել, իմ ասած ձևով...

 Իսկ կառեթի պահը չեմ հիշում, զարմանալիա :Think:  կար??

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես գրքից եմ հիշում  :Blush: ...

Ափսոս՝ «Շվեյկը» լավ կինո չունի, թե չէ էջերով կգրեի...

----------


## Lion

> Ես գրքից եմ հիշում ...
> 
> Ափսոս՝ «Շվեյկը» լավ կինո չունի, թե չէ էջերով կգրեի...


Է հա, եղբայր... գրքում շատ, չափազանց շատ բան կա, որ կինոյում չկա: Ստեղ կինոներն ենք ցիտում :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Խմբագրված

----------


## Lion

> Հլը նայի՝ թեման ով ա բացել


Պարզա - գիտեի որ դու էիր: Ուղղակի գրքերը հիշեցիր, դրա համար ասացի :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Անցանք առաջ  :Smile: 

* - Тфу на Вас!
- ...
- Тфу на Вас еще раз*

----------


## Lion

> Անցանք առաջ 
> 
> * - Тфу на Вас!
> - ...
> - Тфу на Вас еще раз*


-Не мешай академику! Это новое слово в науке и в технике...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Անցանք առաջ 
> 
> * - Тфу на Вас!
> - ...
> - Тфу на Вас еще раз*


*-Что Вы на меня так смотрите? Вы на мне дыру протрете. Тьфу на Вас.Тьфу на Вас еще раз!*   :Beee:   :Tongue: 





> Не мешай академику! Это новое слово в науке и в технике...


Интеллигент несчастный. Выучили вас нас свою голову - облысели все...  :Xeloq:   :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

«Հագի հագի քեզնից մեղադրյալ դուրս չի գա» :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Իմ ամենասիրած կինոնա, կամ « համ չբեր էս ուզում համել բանն էլ հետն էս ուզում» :Lol2:   :Blush:

----------


## cold skin

Օրինակ`
"Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից"
-Այ մարդ, դե մարդ էր ասեց` բարև, բարևեցինք…

----------


## Kuk

> Օրինակ`
> "Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից"
> -Այ մարդ, դե մարդ էր ասեց` բարև, բարևեցինք…


Գլխին բան կար, չճանաչեցի :Dntknw: 

Նմանատիպ թեմա կա արդեն :Wink:

----------


## Ahik

> Օրինակ`
> "Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից"
> -Այ մարդ, դե մարդ էր ասեց` բարև, բարևեցինք…


-Մուրադ ջան չկատաղես

"Մենք են մեր սարերը"
-Ընկեր լեյտենանտ դու որ չկանչեյիր ես լողացողը չէի :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հինգ հոգով վեց երգ ենք երգում:

----------


## Apsara

-Ասենք թե նայեցի, բա հետո՞

 :Love:

----------


## Second Chance

_էս շատ եմ սիրում_ :Smile: 

--Դեմ ես՞, թե դեմ ես ասա դեմ եմ, բայց որ դեմ եղար ինչ պտի անե՞ս  :LOL:

----------


## Alexandra

ՀԱՐՍՆԱՑՈՒՆ ՀՅՈՒՍԻՍԻՑ


«Որ ասում եմ ես, Արուսն էլ հետսա»: :Cool:

----------


## ars83

Ինչ լա՜վա, ստեղ կարելի ա ռուսերեն էլ ցիտել  :Smile: 

-Правление пошло на поводу у истерички! /"Гараж"/

-Матильда, ты что, оглохла? Я, кажется, к тебе обращаюсь? Ты видела что-нибудь подобное? По телевизору показывают жуликов! Ну чем я хуже?  :LOL:  /"Карлсон вернулся"/

----------


## Երվանդ

Հարսնացուն հյուսիսից, էն մարդը որ ասում ա՝ չբռնեմ ու կատաղեմ :LOL:

----------

Kuk (26.05.2009), Երկնային (23.01.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

01-99 ֆիլմից

ով ես՞
-Բա չէ ընկեր Պետը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Enigmatic

*Ինտուիցիա*ն :Love: ,բայց անկեղց ասաց հիմա տենց արտահայտություն չեկավ մտքովս,որ գրեմ :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> *Ինտուիցիա*ն,բայց անկեղց ասաց հիմա տենց արտահայտություն չեկավ մտքովս,որ գրեմ


Կռակաձիլըվիյ :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Կռակաձիլըվիյ


բայց տենց բան չհիշեցի Արտ :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> բայց տենց բան չհիշեցի Արտ


Կոշիկները :LOL:

----------

Enigmatic (24.01.2009), Երկնային (24.01.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Я Сара,-Я Джонатан :Love:

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010), Երկնային (24.01.2009), Լեո (22.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.05.2009), Փոքրիկ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Սառույցը շարժվե՛ց, պարոնայք երդվյալ ատենակալնե՛ր:

----------


## Lion

> Սառույցը շարժվե՛ց, պարոնայք երդվյալ ատենակալնե՛ր:


 Առա...ոոաաաջ... դեպի արևելք... :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Առա...ոոաաաջ... դեպի արևելք...


- Ու՞ր:
- Չեռնոմորսկ: Ընդամենը մեկ հազար կիլոմետր:

----------


## Lion

> - Ու՞ր:
> - Չեռնոմորսկ: Ընդամենը մեկ հազար կիլոմետր:


 - Մի խոսքով, բենզինը ձեզնից, գաղափարը մեզնից. Ճանապարհին չեք սովի. այդ հոգսն ինձ վրա եմ վերցնում: Հա, մեկ էլ հաշվի առեք, որ թալան թույլ չեմ տա :Cool:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա, մեկ էլ հաշվի առեք, որ թալան թույլ չեմ տա


Всё, всё что нажито непосильным трудом, всё украли... Пиджак замшевый, три штуки, магнитофон импортный, три штуки, портсигар отечественный, три штуки!

Իվան Վասիլևիչը փոխում է մասնագիտությունը

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Թղթապանակը վաճառվում է  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թղթապանակը վաճառվում է


-  ...և արժե մեկ  միլիոն ռուբլի: Ընդհատակյա առևտրականության բնագավառից վերցված մեկ կլիոգրամ ամենահիանալի տեղեկությունների դիմաց վերցնում եմ ընդամենը երեք հարյուր հազար:

----------

Գալաթեա (22.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Всё, всё что нажито непосильным трудом, всё украли... Пиджак замшевый, три штуки, магнитофон импортный, три штуки, портсигар отечественный, три штуки!
> 
> Իվան Վասիլևիչը փոխում է մասնագիտությունը


 ... - Жытие мое...
 - Что "Жытие твое"... пес смердячый :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Sunny Stream (22.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

...- Ի դեպ, փոքր ժամանակ ես Ձեզ նմաններին սպանում էի հենց տեղում, պարսատիկով:
- Ինչո՞ւ:
- Այդպիսին է կյանքի դաժան օրենքը, կամ, այլ խոսքերով ասած, կյանքն իր դաժան օրենքներն է թելադրում մեզ: Ինչո՞ւ մտաք սենյակ, չտեսա՞ք, որ նախագահը մենակ չէ...
- Ես մտածում էի...
- Ախ դուք մտածում էի: Ի՞նչ է Ձեր անունը, մտածող. Ժան-ժակ Ռուսսո՞, Մարկոս Ավրե՞լիոս, Սպինոզա... 
- Աաաոււ...
- Դե լաաավ, ապրեք, ես Ձեզ ներում եմ: Ի դեպ, թույլ տվեք իմանալ Ձեր նախնական անունը: Ինչ էլ չլինի, եղբայրներ ենք, իսկ ազգակցությունը դա պարտավորեցնող բան է:
- Բալագանով, Շուրա Բալագանով:
- Մասնագիտության մասին չեմ հարցնում ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Այս տարի դատվածություններ շա՞տ կան:
-Երեքը...
- Լավ չի, լավ չիիիի... Գողությունը մեղք է, հուսով եմ մայրիկը փոքրիկ տարիքում Ձեզ ծանոթացրել է այս դոկտրինայի հետ...

----------

Հայկօ (05.08.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժամանակը, որ մենք ունենք, փող է, որ մենք չունենք  :Smile: :

----------


## Lion

Սղոցեք, Շուրա, սղոցեք...  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

- Շուրա, դուք գիտեք, թե որքան եմ հարգում ես Օստապ Իբրահիմիչին, բայց... նա էշ է, էշ...
- Դե, դեեե, չէ որ նա Ձեզ մարդ դարձրեց: Մոռացել եք, ոնց էիք վազում սագի հետևից...

----------


## masivec

> - Շուրա, դուք գիտեք, թե որքան եմ հարգում ես Օստապ Իբրահիմիչին, բայց... նա էշ է, էշ...
> - Դե, դեեե, չէ որ նա Ձեզ մարդ դարձրեց: Մոռացել եք, ոնց էիք վազում սագի հետևից...


Ոսկե հորթը :Yahoo:  :Yes:

----------


## Lion

Ոչ, ոչ... օվացիաներ պետք չեն :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ոսկե հորթը


Մու՜րադ, Սե՜րոբ, ո՜սկի է, ո՜սկի...  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

-Իմ պատանի բարեկամներ, իմ սիրելի աղավնյակներ... այս թղթապանակում ամեն ինչ էլ կա. արմավենիներ, աղջիկներ, երկնագույն շոգեքարշ, անծակ գուլպաներ, սեփական բիլիարդ, ճապոնացի լակեյ և գլխավորը՝ ուժ, անկախություն , որ տալիս է փողը... Օաաապպպ...
- Օստապ Իբրահիմիչ, վերջ տվեք Ձեր դաժան կատակներին...
- Ի գործ բարեկամներ, գլխավորը պարզված է: Պաշտպանյալը փող ունի և, դատելով ըստ ամենայնի, մեծ փող...

----------


## Հայկօ

Զարմանալի մարդ եք, պարոն Կորեյկո: Այսպիսի բախտ ունեք և դեռ ազատության մեջ եք...

----------


## Lion

> Զարմանալի մարդ եք, *պարոն* Կորեյկո: Այսպիսի բախտ ունեք և դեռ ազատության մեջ եք...


 Քո համար... աններելի սխալ էր :LOL:  

- Քաղաքացի Կորե՞յկո:
- Այո, այո:
- Ալեքսանդր Իվա՞նիչ...
- Ճիշտ այդպես...
- Բարև ձեզ...

----------

Հայկօ (09.08.2009)

----------


## DVG

Бубликов умер!-
Как умер?!Я не отдавала такого распоряжения  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

я свидетель,  я свидетель, а что случилось? :LOL:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (09.08.2009)

----------


## Lion

- Բայց արդյո՞ք բարոյական մարդ էր հանգուցյալը: Ոչ, նա բարոյական մարդ չէր: Դա մի նախկին կույր էր, սնապարծ ու սագագող, որն իր ողջ կյանքը ձգտեց ապրել հասարակության հաշվին: Բայց հասարակությունը չէր ցանկանում, որ նա ապրի իր հաշվին, իսկ հայացքների այդպիսի տարբերությունը Միխաիլ Սամուելովիչը անել չէր կարող, որովհետև խիստ տաքարյուն բնավորություն ուներ: Եվ ահա նա չկա, վերջ...

----------


## Lion

*Да ты че, сволоч-самозванец, казенные земли разбазариваеш* 

 "Իվան Վասիլեվիչ..." ֆիլմից :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (03.08.2010), Հայկօ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> *Да ты че, сволоч-самозванец, казенные земли разбазариваеш* 
> 
>  "Իվան Վասիլեվիչ..." ֆիլմից


Օտ սամազվանցա սլիշու  :Angry2:

----------

Lion (25.09.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Ստինքները լավ բան են:

Ավիատոր

----------


## Lion

> Օտ սամազվանցա սլիշու


* Ааааа... демоны*

----------

Արևածագ (22.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> * Ааааа... демоны*


 :LOL:  էտո վամ նի խուխլի-մուխլի  :LOL:

----------


## snow

Մենք որոշեցինք, որ ես գործի համար ծնողներից բացի գնալու են նաև Ազատ, դու, որպես ետ կողմերում կռված մարդ, մեկ էլ Երվանդ՝ դու, որպես գյուղական ինտելեգենցիայի ներկայացուցիչ…
-Ուրեմն Երվանդը ջութակ-մութակ քոքելով, ոտանավոր կարդալով պիտի գնա, իսկ Սերոբը, որ ես խելքի տերնա՝ չպիտի գնա, հա՞… :Hands Up:

----------


## Lion

> էտո վամ նի խուխլի-մուխլի


- Того повешенного-то как звали?
- Ванька-разбойник...
- А меня наоборот - Жорж.

 :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> - Того повешенного-то как звали?
> - Ванька-разбойник...
> - А меня наоборот - Жорж.


Царь, очень приятно,  очень приятно, царь, царь, царь, очень приятно, очень приятно, царь...  :Hi:  :Jpit:

----------

Արևածագ (22.09.2010), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Lion

*Живьем брать демонов*!

 :Tongue:

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

անու ցից  :Angry2:  ուստռոիլի տուտ ռամաշկու  ::}:

----------


## Lion

*Замуровали! Демоны!*  :Shok:

----------

Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Արևածագ (22.09.2010), Հանուման (08.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Երեկ գիշերը Մոսկվայի առաջինով ֆիլմ եմ նայում, զգում եմ, որ անգիր գիտեմ, արդեն գիտեմ, թե հաջորդ կադրում ինչ է լինելու, բայց որքան ուղեղիս զոռ եմ տալիս այդ ֆիլմը տեսնելս չեմ կարողանում հիշել, ֆիլմի վերջը գիտեմ, բոլոր հերոսների անունները, բայց ֆիլմը չեմ հիշում, այնպիսի էլ աստղային կազմ էր, որ մոռանալ անհնար էր, Շոն Փեն, Ջուդ Լոու, Քեյթ Ուինսլեթ, Էնթոնի Հոփկինս և այլն, արդեն մտածում էի, որ ծերանում եմ, հետո հիշեցի, որ «Արքայի ամբողջ թիկնազորն» է, ֆիլմը չէի տեսել, բայց գիրքն էի կարդացել ու շատ լավ էկրանավորում էր, շատ լավ ֆիլմ էր հրաշալի գրքի հիման վրա, այնպես որ այդպես էլ է լինում, որ ֆիլմը տեսած չես լինում, բայց անգիր իմանում ես:

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Սիրելի կինոմաններ ջան/եր/  : Թեման նախատեսված է մեր սիրելի ֆիլմերից հատվածներով զրույցի համար: Թեայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են:*

----------


## Askalaf

_ Девушка а девушка как тебе зовут?
_ Таня,
_ А меня Федя,
_  Ну и дура!

 :Hands Up:

----------

Աբելյան (04.08.2010), Արևածագ (22.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Մի ստորակետի սխալ էի արել...* :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  05:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  04:57 ----------




> - Ծածկվի՜, ծածկվի՜, ա՛յ տղա, չմրսե՛ս: Քեզնից մեղադրյալ դուրս չի գա 
> ...
> *- Հլա մի ի՛նձ քընընիր:*


*Հագի´, ա´յ բալա, շորերդ հագի, քեզանից մեղադրյալ չի դուս գա...* :Tongue: 

*-Զավեն Քոչարյանի կինը ջահել ու լավն է, քոնը տարիքն առել ու չորացել է, գնա մտիր Զավեն Քոչարյանի կնոջ ծոցը:

-Բոլոր երկրներին էլ միշտ բռնավոր պետք է...

-Գողը դու´ ես, ձրիակեր շան որդի:

-Քեզ ինչքան խնդրեցի, որ ինձ համար մի աղջիկ ծնես: Այ էսօրվա համար էի խնդրում։ Տղերքդ ամեն մեկն իր կնկանը ըռխել է քաղաքում ու դուռը փակել: Ա´ղջիկն էդպես չէր լինի...

-Թե կնիկ բերեմ, ամոթ է, ժողովուրդը վրաս կծիծաղի: Դու էլ վայթեմ նեղանաս. էն աղջիկ ժամանակներից էիր խռովկան*

***
-*Ձեր մասնագիտությու՞նը։
-Ծովային ինժեներ։
-Լա՜վ ինժեներ եք, խճուղու վրա մարդ եք ման գալիս, որ գլուխը ջարդեք։
-Ե՞ս։
-Բա չէ, ես։
...-Ընկե´ր պետ, ես ուշանում եմ խաղից, ես ֆուտբոլիստ եմ...
-Նստե´ք, դուք էլ խաղի ժամանակ ոտք եք ջարդում։
-Ո՞վ, ե՞ս։
-Չէ, ընկեր պետը...

-Այ մարդ, ասինք չէ´, է´լի, НЕТ...

-Խումբ-խումբ կանգնեցեք...
*
***

*-Թուրի´կ մայրիկ, Թորիկն ի՞նչ գործ կենե։
-Փալանճի է, էշերուն համար փալան կկարե։ Կհավնի՞ս։
-Կհավնի´մ, ինչու՞ չէ։

-Աս աղջիկը Աստծուն աղջկան հետ չեմ փոխեր...

-Ցավդ կհասկնամ...
-Ցավս կհասկնաս՝ գնա Օվակիմին աղջիկը ուզե:
-Հինգ աղջիկ ունի, ո՞ր մեկը ուզեմ։
-Որ մեկը որ տան...

-Ինչ որ տեսել է, ան ալ սորվել է, վարժապե´տ:

Այփ, փեն, քիմ, թա... Քիմ, թա... Քիմ, թա...
*

----------

Արևածագ (22.09.2010), Շինարար (04.08.2010), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> -Ինչ որ տեսել է, ան ալ սորվել է, վարժապե´տ:
> 
>  Այփ, փեն, քիմ, թա... Քիմ, թա... Քիմ, թա...


Տո ա լա՛ մեզոն  :Sad: : Դու ճամփա գնացող ե՜ս, սեղան նստող ե՜ս... Բա ինձ չեն ասի՞՝ էս ու՛մ ես հետդ բերել  :Angry2: :

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.09.2010), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

Էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա՜... :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա՜...


- Մեզ երկուսիս՝ չորսական հազար, իսկ նրան՝ երկու: Ասենք՝ նա երկուսի էլ չի աշխատել:
- Իսկ Կոզլևիչի՞ն:

----------

Արևածագ (22.09.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> - Մեզ երկուսիս՝ չորսական հազար, իսկ նրան՝ երկու: Ասենք՝ նա երկուսի էլ չի աշխատել:
> - Իսկ Կոզլևիչի՞ն:


 Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոն  իմ մանկության հախճապակյա երազանքն է, ձեր թաթիկները հեռու պահեք:  :Beee:

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010), VisTolog (15.11.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոն  իմ մանկության հախճապակյա երազանքն է, ձեր թաթիկները հեռու պահեք:


Շուրա, Դուք ցլամարտ տեսե՞լ եք: Գնանք նայենք  :Wink: :

----------


## CactuSoul

> - Մեզ երկուսիս՝ չորսական հազար, իսկ նրան՝ երկու: Ասենք՝ նա երկուսի էլ չի աշխատել:
> - Իսկ Կոզլևիչի՞ն:


- Չե՜մ տա:
- Ինչո՞ւ: Եգիպտոսից եկած Հակոբին մի կով կտա՛ս, իսկ հարազատ եղբորս մի հորթ չես տա՞:
- Չե՜մ տա:
- Կտա՛ս:
- Այ կնիկ, հո դու գիշերվա երազս չե՞ս: Թող մի կտոր հալալ հաց ուտեմ, է՜…

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010), Արևածագ (22.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.11.2011)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շուրա, Դուք ցլամարտ տեսե՞լ եք: Գնանք նայենք :


Քանի որ ապրում եք Սովետական երկրում, երազներն էլ  պետք է լինեն սովետական  :Beee:

----------

VisTolog (15.11.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

- Կնիկն օր կա, ըդիգ անկտրել ձմերուկ է....
- Է՜, ըսինք անկտրել ձմերուկ է, չըսինք դանակդ առ ընգի բոստանը.....

----------

VisTolog (15.11.2011), Արևածագ (04.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հըբը ինչի՞ կյանքս իզուր անցավ...
 :Cry:   :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

-Ну и кто теперь орёл?
- Скажи мне это в профиль, если ты мужчина!  :LOL:   :LOL: 

Աստերիքս և Օբելիքս (միսսիա Կլեոպատրա)

----------

ar4i_s (22.09.2010), Miss Elegance (02.10.2010), VisTolog (15.11.2011), Միքո (14.11.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

Какое вы право имеете меня так оскорблять?  :Angry2:

----------


## Lion

Սղոցեք, Շուրա, սղոցեք...

----------


## Արևածագ

Ձեզ, Շուրա', որպես հարազատիս եմ ասում, դուք գիտեք չէ՞, թե ինչքան եմ ձեզ հարգում ու սիրում...

----------


## Lion

Հը, բա Կազլլևիչ?? :Angry2:

----------


## Հայուհի

-Господи, у меня сейчас начнется ПБ :Scare: 
-Что такое ПБ? :Shok: 
-Приступ бешенства,идиот :Sad: 

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Diana99 (03.09.2013), VisTolog (15.11.2011), Yevuk (01.10.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> -Господи, у меня сейчас начнется ПБ
> -Что такое ПБ?
> -Приступ бешенства,идиот


*Marsellus: I'ma get medieval on your ass. 
*
Pulp Fiction  :Love:

----------


## Shah

По матрешкам  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.10.2010), Ungrateful (05.11.2010), Հայկօ (02.10.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

... -But not a snitch...
-Excuse me?!
-No, I don't think I will...
-Mr. Slade..
-This is such a crock of shit!

...... There was a time I could see. And I have seen boys like these, younger than these, their arms torn out, their legs ripped off. But there isn't nothin' like the sight of an *amputated spirit; there is no prosthetic for that.*



*" Scent of a Woman"* ֆիլմից մի հատված  :Love:

----------

Miss Elegance (02.10.2010), Yevuk (02.10.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

«Гони рубль, родственник! Мне Афоня рубль должен ... был!  :Aggressive:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աաաաա, Paul-ի ամբողջ դիալոգը էս թեմայի ապրանք ա  :Jpit: 

- So, everything that I have been told my whole life is just a big fat lie. Do you know how that feels?
- Just because your truth isn't a true truth doesn't mean that there is no truth, Ruth.
- That's easy for you to say.
- It's really not.
- So there's no heaven. No hell, no right, no wrong, no sin?
- Well...
- I can drink?
- If you like.
- I can fornicate?
- Maybe.
- I can curse?
- Well, yeah.
- PENISES!
- Ruth.
- Assing, hairy boobs, poop-farting buttholes!

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Claudia Mori (14.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

-Լա´վ, մո´ւլափ։ Էս իրեք մանեթի լաց ի՞։
-Վա՜, գլուխ իս պահո՞ւմ, մե մարթավարի աաաա* արա։ Իրեք մանեթ ենք տալի։

* անվերարտադրելի ձայնարկություն  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (03.09.2013), Smokie (03.09.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ինքս էլ չեմ զգացել, թե ոնց եմ անգիր արել :Jpit:  




> - Բա ծնի ժամանակ ու՞ր ես լինում: Բա որ ոչխարը...
> - Վա՜յ, ախպեր պետք չի ես քեզ չեմ հարցաքննում:
> - Դե որ չես հարցաքննում, վեր կաց մեր գյուղից գնա:
> - Մասնավոր սեփականություն է... « վեր կաց մեր գյուղից գնա»:
> - Չէ, քաղաքն էլ է քոնը, գյուղն էլ, ես էլ քո ճորտն եմ:
> - Ախպեեր, ոչ քաղաքն է իմը, ոչ էլ գյուղը, գող ճորտեր էլ ինձ պետք չեն:
> - Եթե էդ բառը մեկ էլ ասացիր:
> - Ո՞ր բառը:
> - Գող:
> ...

----------

Արէա (03.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2013), Վոլտերա (03.09.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինքս էլ չեմ զգացել, թե ոնց եմ անգիր արել
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Այսինքն իմ պետքը չի: Ես կգնամ համալսարան:_
> _- Ճիշտ է, գնա համալսարան՝ գրել, կարդալ սովորիր: Հետո ՚՚՚՚՚՚՚՚՚՚՚՚՚՚ ու ոչխար կմորթես՝ ըստ գրքերի:_


-Հա, իհարկե, գնա համալսարան, արտասանել սովորիր։ Հետո լավ-լավ գրքեր կկարդաս ու ոչխար կմորթես՝ ըստ գրքերի։
-Մի ստորակետի սխալ էի արել։ Հա´, ոչխար էլ կմորթեմ ըստ գրքերի, քո ի՞նչ գործն է...

***

-Ուսիդ կեղտը մաքրիր։
-Սա կեղտ չի, թրիք է։ Կեղտն ու թրիքն էլ չեք տարբերում։

***

Սովետականը Ավագն է, որ կնիկ չունի, ժամանակ էլ չունի՝ կնիկ բերի  :Sad:

----------

Smokie (03.09.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Միշտ այնպես է եղել,որ կոնկրետ մի պահի ինչ-որ մեկը բարձրացրել է գլուխը...և տեսել նրան:Դա ժվար է հասկանալ:Ես ուզում եմ ասել...մենք հազարից շատ էինք.այդ նույն նավով ճամփորդում էին հարուստներ,օտարերկրացիներ,էմիգրանտներ և մենք:Բաց և այնպես միշտ լինում է մեկը,այն միակը,ով առաջինն  է  տեսնում նրան:Եթե նույնիսկ նա այդ պահին ուղղակի քայլում էր տախտակամածում,կամ պարզապես ուղղում էր անդրավարտիքը,հանկարծ բարձրացնում է գլուխը,մի հայացք նետում ծովին ու... տեսնում նրան:Այդ ժամանակ նա քարանում է  տեղում,շրջվում.հանգիստ ,ոչ բարձր գոռում.Ամերիկա:Հետո մնում   անշարժ,կարծես պիտի լուսանկարվեր...
***

-Լավ անուն է-,ասաց նա վերջապես,-բայց միևնույնն է ,ինչ-որ բան պակասում է,-և իրոք ինչ-որ բան պակաս էր-ավելացնենք <<երեքշաբթին>>-Դու նրան երեքշաբթի օրն էիր գտել,այդպես չէ՞:

----------

